# Delusione e smarrimento:



## cristianpe (19 Luglio 2015)

Salve a tutti mi chiamo Cristiano ho 42 anni e da 13 sono sposato con una bellissima donna abbiamo due figli e viviamo una vita normale agli occhi degli altri estremamente trasgressiva in privato insomma della mia vita sessuale non posso lamentarmi.
Premetto che non sono abituato a raccontare le mie cose ad un forum ma questa cosa non riesco a tenerla e non posso dirla nemmeno al mio amico più fidato ma sento che devo parlarne quindi eccomi qui:
la storia inizia un paio di mesi fa quando lei ha scoperto di essere incinta le solite cose ritardo mestruale, test....panico :nuke: giro dal ginecologo ed eccomi qui nonostante al secondo figlio ci eravamo detti che bastava così sarò di nuovo padre escludendo aborti e via dicendo la gravidanza andrà avanti tra la sua felicità e la mia perplessità ma non mi fraitendete non sono perplesso perchè avrò il terzo figlio ma sono perplesso avvilito e incazzato perchè a sua insaputa 12 mesi orsono in un dei miei viaggi ed in totale segretezza ho praticato una vasectomia e dai controlli successivi è emerso che sono perfettamente sterile e adesso come la mettiamo?
PS evitate l'ironia perchè è completamente fuori luogo
Grazie
Cristiano


----------



## perplesso (20 Luglio 2015)

Direi che c'è poco per cui sdubbiarsi.   se tu 6 sterile, allora il padre non puoi essere tu.

a parte che pure tu non 6 stato del tutto sincero e dovresti spiegare sia perchè hai fatto la vasectomia sia perchè una cosa del genere hai deciso di tenerla nascosta a tua moglie.

detto questo,se la vostra decisione è quella di tenere il bambino, si tratta di decidere quando affrontare il discorso della reale paternità del piccolo con tua moglie.

tenendo conto che la risposta potrebbe essere realmente devastante per te e la vostra famiglia.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Luglio 2015)

cristianpe ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Cristiano ho 42 anni e da 13 sono sposato con una bellissima donna abbiamo due figli e viviamo una vita normale agli occhi degli altri estremamente trasgressiva in privato insomma della mia vita sessuale non posso lamentarmi.
> Premetto che non sono abituato a raccontare le mie cose ad un forum ma questa cosa non riesco a tenerla e non posso dirla nemmeno al mio amico più fidato ma sento che devo parlarne quindi eccomi qui:
> la storia inizia un paio di mesi fa quando lei ha scoperto di essere incinta le solite cose ritardo mestruale, test....panico :nuke: giro dal ginecologo ed eccomi qui nonostante al secondo figlio ci eravamo detti che bastava così sarò di nuovo padre escludendo aborti e via dicendo la gravidanza andrà avanti tra la sua felicità e la mia perplessità ma non mi fraitendete non sono perplesso perchè avrò il terzo figlio ma sono perplesso avvilito e incazzato perchè a sua insaputa 12 mesi orsono in un dei miei viaggi ed in totale segretezza ho praticato una vasectomia e dai controlli successivi è emerso che sono perfettamente sterile e adesso come la mettiamo?
> PS evitate l'ironia perchè è completamente fuori luogo
> ...


Ciao, che dirti se sei certo che i controlli effettuati siano veritieri e quindi che sei diventato sterile, direi che hai un bel problema da risolvere. Che intendi fare ?


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

Sei sicuro sicuro sicuro che l'operazione sia andata a buon fine?


----------



## perplesso (20 Luglio 2015)

dovendoci fidare della sua parola,diamo per assodato che se i controlli successivi hanno confermato l'aspermia totale del suo liquido seminale,l'operazione sia andata a buon fine.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei sicuro sicuro sicuro che l'operazione sia andata a buon fine?


Peraltro leggo che nell'arco del primo anno lo,sperma potrebbe comunque contenere una parte di spermatozoi, e di solito io 15% delle coppie può comunque procreare.


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> dovendoci fidare della sua parola,diamo per assodato che se i controlli successivi hanno confermato l'aspermia totale del suo liquido seminale,l'operazione sia andata a buon fine.


Io chiedo perchè appunto come dice anche Fiammetta qui sotto non è detto che l'operazione riesca al 100%.


----------



## Horny (20 Luglio 2015)

Perché hai tenuto tua moglie all'oscuro?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> dovendoci fidare della sua parola,diamo per assodato che se i controlli successivi hanno confermato l'aspermia totale del suo liquido seminale,l'operazione sia andata a buon fine.


Si ma siccome conosco una donna che i medici avevano assicurato dopo un'operazione alle ovaie e tube che non avrebbe avuto figli ... E ne ha procreati 4 :singleeye: la medicina è una bella scienza ma sempre da uomini talvolta fallaci è fatta


----------



## banshee (20 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ma siccome conosco una donna che i medici avevano assicurato dopo un'operazione alle ovaie e tube che non avrebbe avuto figli ... E ne ha procreati 4 :singleeye: la medicina è una bella scienza ma sempre da uomini talvolta fallaci è fatta


idem. una mia amica ha dei problemi alle ovaie e l'utero retroflesso, ha sempre fatto cure su cure, le avevano detto che aveva il 20% di possibilità di procreare (a 27 anni eh?), il marito ha gli spermatozoi lenti :rotfl::rotfl: non è una battuta, dalle analisi era risultato così.

hanno avuto la bimba (che ora ha 13 mesi) al primo colpo. al primo tentativo :rotfl:

per cui.....


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Perché hai tenuto tua moglie all'oscuro?


già, che stranezza
anche perchè per es. le ha impedito di valutare che metodi contraccettivi usare, se il caso


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> già, che stranezza
> anche perchè per es. le ha impedito di valutare che metodi contraccettivi usare, se il caso


Ma ovviamente per andarsene a mignotte, ammesso che sia vera tutta la storia.


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ovviamente per andarsene a mignotte, ammesso che sia vera tutta la storia.


ma a mignotte senza preservativo, dici?
che bella idea:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Luglio 2015)

cristianpe ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Cristiano ho 42 anni e da 13 sono sposato con una bellissima donna abbiamo due figli e viviamo una vita normale agli occhi degli altri estremamente trasgressiva in privato insomma della mia vita sessuale non posso lamentarmi.
> Premetto che non sono abituato a raccontare le mie cose ad un forum ma questa cosa non riesco a tenerla e non posso dirla nemmeno al mio amico più fidato ma sento che devo parlarne quindi eccomi qui:
> la storia inizia un paio di mesi fa quando lei ha scoperto di essere incinta le solite cose ritardo mestruale, test....panico :nuke: giro dal ginecologo ed eccomi qui nonostante al secondo figlio ci eravamo detti che bastava così sarò di nuovo padre escludendo aborti e via dicendo la gravidanza andrà avanti tra la sua felicità e la mia perplessità ma non mi fraitendete non sono perplesso perchè avrò il terzo figlio ma sono perplesso avvilito e incazzato perchè a sua insaputa 12 mesi orsono in un dei miei viaggi ed in totale segretezza ho praticato una vasectomia e dai controlli successivi è emerso che sono perfettamente sterile e adesso come la mettiamo?
> PS evitate l'ironia perchè è completamente fuori luogo
> ...


Comunque devi dire a tua moglie che hai fatto la vasectomia.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2015)

Perché in totale segretezza?


----------



## Caciottina (20 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> idem. una mia amica ha dei problemi alle ovaie e l'utero retroflesso, ha sempre fatto cure su cure, le avevano detto che aveva il 20% di possibilità di procreare (a 27 anni eh?), il marito ha gli spermatozoi lenti :rotfl::rotfl: non è una battuta, dalle analisi era risultato così.
> 
> hanno avuto la bimba (che ora ha 13 mesi) al primo colpo. al primo tentativo :rotfl:
> 
> per cui.....


Io anche ho l utero retroverso e per di piu flesso, e le ovaie policisteiche eppure 3 gravidanze


----------



## Horny (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma a mignotte senza preservativo, dici?
> che bella idea:unhappy:


Infatti, assurdo.
il solito fake.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Infatti, assurdo.
> il solito fake.


vabbe ma l ipotesi delle prostitute e' di JB mica del cantastorie qui


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma a mignotte senza preservativo, dici?
> che bella idea:unhappy:


Ma con altre in generale, non necessariamente prostitute.


----------



## perplesso (20 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Infatti, assurdo.
> il solito fake.


non è detto che sia un fake,anzi.    aspettiamo però che ci dia maggiori elementi


----------



## Caciottina (20 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è detto che sia un fake,anzi.    aspettiamo però che ci dia maggiori elementi


lo penso anche io


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Io non so se sei un fake.
Se non lo sei mi auguro che l'intervento sia mal riuscito e che tua moglie scoperto cosa hai fatto alle sue spalle ti mandi a fare in culo, dopo aver dimostrato che il figlio è tuo
Se non è così, tua moglie ha fatto una cazzata grossa come una cosa ma tu non sei meno stronzo di lei


----------



## Tessa (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so se sei un fake.
> Se non lo sei mi auguro che l'intervento sia mal riuscito e che tua moglie scoperto cosa hai fatto alle sue spalle ti mandi a fare in culo, dopo aver dimostrato che il figlio è tuo
> Se non è così, tua moglie ha fatto una cazzata grossa come una cosa ma tu non sei meno stronzo di lei


Top


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so se sei un fake.
> Se non lo sei mi auguro che l'intervento sia mal riuscito e che tua moglie scoperto cosa hai fatto alle sue spalle ti mandi a fare in culo, dopo aver dimostrato che il figlio è tuo
> Se non è così, *tua moglie ha fatto una cazzata grossa come una cosa ma tu non sei meno stronzo di lei*


beh, questo no. Un conto è tagliarsi le palle (hanno già due figli), un conto è appioppare ad uno il figlio del Mandingo di passaggio. Lui è un bugiardo, ma lei è il male assoluto.

PS: ammesso che la storia sia vera. Leggo troppe questioni di paternità dubbie, stamani


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, questo no. Un conto è tagliarsi le palle (hanno già due figli), un conto è appioppare ad uno il figlio del Mandingo di passaggio. Lui è un bugiardo, ma lei è il male assoluto.
> 
> PS: ammesso che la storia sia vera. *Leggo troppe questioni di paternità dubbie, stamani*


Un filone poco rivisitato....in effetti ci voleva.

Comunque tutto più che possibile, non ci sarebbe nemmeno tanto da meravigliarsi. In genere le storie di corna sono talmente banali da risultare poco credibili, mentre le conseguenze sono spesso letali.


----------



## Tessa (20 Luglio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Un filone poco rivisitato....in effetti ci voleva.
> 
> Comunque tutto più che possibile, non ci sarebbe nemmeno tanto da meravigliarsi. In genere le storie di corna sono talmente banali da risultare poco credibili, mentre le conseguenze sono spesso letali.


Da qualche parte lessi una statistica per cui se facessero il dna della popolazione tutta il 10% dei figli risulterebbe illegittimo.


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Da qualche parte lessi una statistica per cui se facessero il dna della popolazione tutta il 10% dei figli risulterebbe illegittimo.


Direi che è normale, cioè, fatti che accadono come ne accadono tanti altri. Per dire, questa storia può essere vera.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, questo no. Un conto è tagliarsi le palle (hanno già due figli), un conto è appioppare ad uno il figlio del Mandingo di passaggio. Lui è un bugiardo, ma lei è il male assoluto.
> 
> PS: ammesso che la storia sia vera. Leggo troppe questioni di paternità dubbie, stamani


Io voglio un figlio e tu non mi dici che ti sei fatto la vasectomia e magari io mi dispero anche perchè non resto incinta?
Ma che cazzo di stronzo devi essere per fare una cosa che comunque non riguarda solo te senza parlarmene?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2015)

*una domanda...*

... la moglie è ipovedente?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... la moglie è ipovedente?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
in effetti a questo non ci ho pensato


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... la moglie è ipovedente?


Cioè?


----------



## Spot (20 Luglio 2015)

cristianpe ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Cristiano ho 42 anni e da 13 sono sposato con una bellissima donna abbiamo due figli e viviamo una vita normale agli occhi degli altri estremamente trasgressiva in privato insomma della mia vita sessuale non posso lamentarmi.
> Premetto che non sono abituato a raccontare le mie cose ad un forum ma questa cosa non riesco a tenerla e non posso dirla nemmeno al mio amico più fidato ma sento che devo parlarne quindi eccomi qui:
> la storia inizia un paio di mesi fa quando lei ha scoperto di essere incinta le solite cose ritardo mestruale, test....panico :nuke: giro dal ginecologo ed eccomi qui nonostante al secondo figlio ci eravamo detti che bastava così sarò di nuovo padre escludendo aborti e via dicendo la gravidanza andrà avanti tra la sua felicità e la mia perplessità ma non mi fraitendete non sono perplesso perchè avrò il terzo figlio ma sono perplesso avvilito e incazzato perchè a sua insaputa 12 mesi orsono in un dei miei viaggi ed in totale segretezza ho praticato una vasectomia e dai controlli successivi è emerso che sono perfettamente sterile e adesso come la mettiamo?
> PS evitate l'ironia perchè è completamente fuori luogo
> ...


La mettiamo che sta storia puzza di fake.


----------



## banshee (20 Luglio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, questo no. Un conto è tagliarsi le palle (hanno già due figli), un conto è appioppare ad uno il figlio del Mandingo di passaggio. Lui è un bugiardo, ma lei è il male assoluto.
> 
> *PS: ammesso che la storia sia vera. Leggo troppe questioni di paternità dubbie, stamani*


ho pensato la stessa cosa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè?


A parte il decorso post operatorio dove la cosa è abbastanza evidente,
dato che è un intervento chirurgico un paio di segnetti visibili per chi è in confidenza restano: spiace che le immagini che ho trovato siano poco adatte.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte il decorso post operatorio dove la cosa è abbastanza evidente,
> dato che è un intervento chirurgico un paio di segnetti visibili per chi è in confidenza restano: spiace che le immagini che ho trovato siano poco adatte.


Ah quello dici, ma alcune tecniche credo che non lascino segni esterni evidenti. Il post operatorio se lo ha fatto quando era fuori casa è passato in sordina, magari. Comunque ci vogliono tipo 15/16 eiaculazioni prima di poter verificare se lo sperma contiene spermatozoi attivi. attendiamo il nuovo amico per farci spiegare meglio


----------



## ipazia (20 Luglio 2015)

cristianpe ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Cristiano ho 42 anni e da 13 sono sposato con una bellissima donna abbiamo due figli e viviamo una vita normale agli occhi degli altri estremamente trasgressiva in privato insomma della mia vita sessuale non posso lamentarmi.
> Premetto che non sono abituato a raccontare le mie cose ad un forum ma questa cosa non riesco a tenerla e non posso dirla nemmeno al mio amico più fidato ma sento che devo parlarne quindi eccomi qui:
> la storia inizia un paio di mesi fa quando lei ha scoperto di essere incinta le solite cose ritardo mestruale, test....panico :nuke: giro dal ginecologo ed eccomi qui nonostante al secondo figlio ci eravamo detti che bastava così sarò di nuovo padre escludendo aborti e via dicendo la gravidanza andrà avanti tra la sua felicità e la mia perplessità ma non mi fraitendete non sono perplesso perchè avrò il terzo figlio ma sono perplesso avvilito e incazzato perchè a sua insaputa 12 mesi orsono in un dei miei viaggi ed in totale segretezza ho praticato una vasectomia e dai controlli successivi è emerso che sono perfettamente sterile e adesso come la mettiamo?
> PS evitate l'ironia perchè è completamente fuori luogo
> ...


Ma perchè in totale segretezza??????

mah....


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ma siccome conosco una donna che i medici avevano assicurato dopo un'operazione alle ovaie e tube che non avrebbe avuto figli ... E ne ha procreati 4



Anch'io ne conosco una il cui marito non poteva avere figli tant'è che ha adottato tre fratellini colombiani, a cui però poi, a 45 anni, è accaduto 'o miracolo ed è rimasta incinta. Nessun errore della medicina, solo un cambio cavallo di straforo nei box (scusate l'espressione cafona). E ora vivono tutti felici e contenti, marito compreso che pure ha fatto la figura di colui che alla fine ce l'ha fatta. Peccato solo che quel ragazzo forse non saprà mai la verità. Io potrei dirgliela perchè ho la certeza matematica di quello che affermo,  per  vendicarmi della su' mamma per qualcosa del passato che non è stata propriamente una passeggiata per me, ma ci penso da anni e anni e mi taccio. E mi tacerò  per sempre.


Credo.


----------



## Tradito? (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anch'io ne conosco una il cui marito non poteva avere figli tant'è che ha adottato tre fratellini colombiani, a cui però poi, a 45 anni, è accaduto 'o miracolo ed è rimasta incinta. Nessun errore della medicina, solo un cambio cavallo di straforo nei box (scusate l'espressione cafona). E ora vivono tutti felici e contenti, marito compreso che pure ha fatto la figura di colui che alla fine ce l'ha fatta. Peccato solo che quel ragazzo forse non saprà mai la verità. Io potrei dirgliela perchè ho la certeza matematica di quello che affermo,  per  vendicarmi della su' mamma per qualcosa del passato che non è stata propriamente una passeggiata per me, ma ci penso da anni e anni e mi taccio. E mi tacerò  per sempre.
> 
> 
> Credo.


E faresti bene


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Luglio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E faresti bene



Anche se quel cavallo è il padre dei tuoi figli che dunque hanno un fratello a loro insaputa?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anche se quel cavallo è il padre dei tuoi figli che dunque hanno un fratello a loro insaputa?


No i tuoi figli hanno diritto si sapere che hanno un fratello e idem l'altro


----------



## Caciottina (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No i tuoi figli hanno diritto si sapere che hanno un fratello e idem l'altro


mah...dipende


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No i tuoi figli hanno diritto si sapere che hanno un fratello e idem l'altro




Non è facile scegliere di essere il pezzo che dà scacco al re in una partita che neanche si sapeva fosse in corso... E' una mossa che smuove la tranquillità di molte vite; ci vorrebbe il coraggio di chi con la partita si è tratullato, non di chi teneva la scacchiera sulla schiena.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non è facile scegliere di essere il pezzo che dà scacco al re in una partita che neanche si sapeva fosse in corso... E' una mossa che smuove la tranquillità di molte vite; ci vorrebbe il coraggio di chi con la partita si è tratullato, non di chi teneva la scacchiera sulla schiena.


Io spero che i tuoi figli non lo scoprano mai
Per me sarebbe un motivo per chiudere con la mia famiglia


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> mah...dipende


Ho un fratello e voi mamma e papà me lo tenete nascosto? E soprattutto ho un padre che sa di avere un figlio e non gli è stato padre?
Brividi....................


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io spero che i tuoi figli non lo scoprano mai
> Per me sarebbe un motivo per chiudere con la mia famiglia



Io invece con la mia famiglia non chiuderei mai. Pensa te.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io invece con la mia famiglia non chiuderei mai. Pensa te.


Credo che per me potrebbe essere uno dei pochissimi motivi
Poi proverei a parlarne e a capire ma credo che mi sarebbe impossibile
Un torto troppo grande da chi dovrebbe invece non farmene nemmeno di piccoli


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho un fratello e voi mamma e papà me lo tenete nascosto? E soprattutto ho un padre che sa di avere un figlio e non gli è stato padre?
> Brividi....................


Se, brividi lungo il corpo, per favore... L'importante è giudicare sempre e comunque di primo acchito, senza essere a conoscenza di  una marea di elementi che illuminerebbero anche le menti più ottuse e frettolose, senza chiedere null'altro, vero? Ma va bene così, chissenefrega.

 Anche a me vengono i brividi pensando a te che te la fai con l'amico di tuo marito. Brrrrrrr.....


----------



## Caciottina (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se, brividi lungo il corpo, per favore... L'importante è giudicare sempre e comunque di primo acchito, senza essere a conoscenza di  una marea di elementi che illuminerebbero anche le menti più ottuse e frettolose, senza chiedere null'altro, vero? Ma va bene così, chissenefrega.
> 
> *Anche a me vengono i brividi pensando a te che te la fai con l'amico di tuo marito. Brrrrrrr....*.


davvero fuori luogo mary, rosso


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se, brividi lungo il corpo, per favore... L'importante è giudicare sempre e comunque di primo acchito, senza essere a conoscenza di  una marea di elementi che illuminerebbero anche le menti più ottuse e frettolose, senza chiedere null'altro, vero? Ma va bene così, chissenefrega.
> 
> Anche a me vengono i brividi pensando a te che te la fai con l'amico di tuo marito. Brrrrrrr.....


Non ho capito perchè la prendi così male
Hai scritto una cosa e ho detto come penso che reagirei io se mia madre e mio padre mi nascondessero una cosa così importante. Un legame di sangue così forte. Forse perchè sono figlia unica e ho sempre desiderato un fratello. L'idea che da qualche parte ne abbia uno e sto crescendo e invecchiando senza saperlo mi faebbe male
Tu stai agendo come pensi sia meglio e mi auguro di cuore tu stia facendo la scelta giusta e sono sincera

Per quanto riguarda la tua ironia. Molto meglio tradire o essere traditi dal proprio compagno che dai propri genitori. Per me ovviamente


----------



## Caciottina (20 Luglio 2015)

io ho scoperto dell esistenza di 3 miei fratelli a 18 anni, perche l ho scoperto da sola , mica me l hanno detto


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho capito perchè la prendi così male
> Hai scritto una cosa e ho detto come penso che reagirei io se mia madre e mio padre mi nascondessero una cosa così importante. Un legame di sangue così forte. Forse perchè sono figlia unica e ho sempre desiderato un fratello. L'idea che da qualche parte ne abbia uno e sto crescendo e invecchiando senza saperlo mi faebbe male
> Tu stai agendo come pensi sia meglio e mi auguro di cuore tu stia facendo la scelta giusta e sono sincera
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la tua ironia. Molto meglio tradire o essere traditi dal proprio compagno che dai propri genitori. Per me ovviamente



edit: ERA AMICO MIO NON DI MIO MARITO


----------



## Cattivik (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se, brividi lungo il corpo, per favore... L'importante è giudicare sempre e comunque di primo acchito, senza essere a conoscenza di  una marea di elementi che illuminerebbero anche le menti più ottuse e frettolose, senza chiedere null'altro, vero? Ma va bene così, chissenefrega.
> 
> Anche a me vengono i brividi pensando a te che te la fai con l'amico di tuo marito. *Brrrrrrr.....*



Brrrrrrrr Branca Menta!

Ma qui tutti su di giri!!! Il caldo .... che brutti scherzi gioca.

Cattivik


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io ho scoperto dell esistenza di 3 miei fratelli a 18 anni, perche l ho scoperto da sola , mica me l hanno detto


E come hai reagito?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Luglio 2015)

Ho un padre che ho conosciuto pochi anni fa, un vecchio padre che è la stampa del mio viso e del mio corpo. Gemelli! 

Ho incontrato questo padre alcuni anni, è stato come vedere una qualsiasi altra persona. Ho dei fratelli che non conosco. Tre.

Ma, per come ho voluto conoscere mio padre e dargli una possibilità, NONOSTANTE quella madre che mi ha cresciuto a stenti dedicando la sua vita a ME, non voglio conoscere quei fratelli che fratelli non sono come un padre che non ho. 

E non c'è emozione in quello che scrivo, se non il ricordo di quel ragazzo che quando aveva bisogno aiuto, aiuto non ha avuto. E sono ricordi belli adesso, quel ragazzo è diventato uomo. E quell'uomo è tale solo ed esclusivamente per merito di una madre che "lo ha cresciuto". E che madre, e qua l'emozione cresce a dismisura nello scrivere MADRE.


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho capito perchè la prendi così male
> Hai scritto una cosa e ho detto come penso che reagirei io se mia madre e mio padre mi nascondessero una cosa così importante. Un legame di sangue così forte. Forse perchè sono figlia unica e ho sempre desiderato un fratello. L'idea che da qualche parte ne abbia uno e sto crescendo e invecchiando senza saperlo mi faebbe male
> Tu stai agendo come pensi sia meglio e mi auguro di cuore tu stia facendo la scelta giusta e sono sincera
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la tua ironia. Molto meglio tradire o essere traditi dal proprio compagno che dai propri genitori. Per me ovviamente



Il mio è stato un colpo basso (caciottina, vai a giocare con i rossi all'asilo infantile, su) e te ne chiedo scusa, ma mi ha infastidito che tu, mamma e persona sensibile, non abbia percepito quanto dolore ci possa essere dietro una scelta o l'altra. La faccenda è molto, molto complessa, davvero, e probabilmente la farei venire fuori solo in caso di necessità estrema. La vita non è una soap, che scopri un fratello e parte la musichetta che ti strappa le lacrime dagli occhi dalla felicità; non so quanto e se ho potere di influenzare la vita reale di tante persone... Chi sono io, che c'entro, ho il diritto di entrare a gamba tesa in un qualcosa che solo la mia testardaggine mi ha portato a conoscere?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho capito perchè la prendi così male
> Hai scritto una cosa e ho detto come penso che reagirei io se mia madre e mio padre mi nascondessero una cosa così importante. Un legame di sangue così forte. Forse perchè sono figlia unica e ho sempre desiderato un fratello. L'idea che da qualche parte ne abbia uno e sto crescendo e invecchiando senza saperlo mi faebbe male
> Tu stai agendo come pensi sia meglio e mi auguro di cuore tu stia facendo la scelta giusta e sono sincera
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la tua ironia. Molto meglio tradire o essere traditi dal proprio compagno che dai propri genitori. Per me ovviamente


Credo e ripeto credo, non hai colto quello che mary voleva dirti. Ogni storia va a se farfalla, e dietro ogni storia ci stanno persone che il momento che vivono è talmente intenso e formativo che bisogna viverlo per  percepirlo. E pensa che nel tempo quello che vivi in determinate storie cambia col cambiare della persona che cresce e degli avvenimenti che ci girano attorno, avvenimenti che possono essere mille, gravi e meno gravi percepibili e non.

Ci sono argomenti che sono davvero fragili..


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Il mio è stato un colpo basso (caciottina, vai a giocare con i rossi all'asilo infantile, su) e te ne chiedo scusa, ma mi ha infastidito che tu, mamma e persona sensibile, non abbia percepito quanto dolore ci possa essere dietro una scelta o l'altra. La faccenda è molto, molto complessa, davvero, e probabilmente la farei venire fuori solo in caso di necessità estrema. La vita non è una soap, che scopri un fratello e parte la musichetta che ti strappa le lacrime dagli occhi dalla felicità; non so quanto e se ho potere di influenzare la vita reale di tante persone... Chi sono io, che c'entro, ho il diritto di entrare a gamba tesa in un qualcosa che solo la mia testardaggine mi ha portato a conoscere?


Guarda che la tua sofferenza la comprendo benissimo e immagino come sia dura vivere con un segreto come questo.
Proprio per questo non posso immaginare come sia ancora più dura assistere alla delusione di un figlio e io da figlia sarei delusissima. Poi, e questo punto me lo auguro, nessuno scoprirà mai nulla e nessuno resterà male.

sinceramente quello che definisci colpo basso mi ha lasciato abbastanza indifferente 
Ti ho solo detto che il paragone non regge


----------



## Tradito? (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anche se quel cavallo è il padre dei tuoi figli che dunque hanno un fratello a loro insaputa?


La situazione si complica ma non autorizza secondo me ad incidere cosi' pesantemente nella vita di un bimbo innocente. Per quanto riguarda i tuoi figli non faresti altro che destabilizzarli.
In definitiva te ne pentiresti.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E come hai reagito?


bene, mia madre non voleva che li conoscessi e poi ho capito il perche e aveva ragione, 3 scemi.


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> bene, mia madre non voleva che li conoscessi e poi ho capito il perche e aveva ragione, 3 scemi.


:rotfl:

Scusa ma mi è venuto da ridere!!!


----------



## Caciottina (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Scusa ma mi è venuto da ridere!!!


 
una mi ha rubato I quadri che mio padre ha lasciato a me e li ha messi in vendita, un altro ha detto: manco ti considero sparisci (mi viene il sospetto fosse JB) e il terzo me se voleva fa'....
pensa te


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Solo io ho notato il molto trasgressivo?

Mary io so di rivelazioni simili che non hanno solo distrutto legami ma le persone coinvolte.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> una mi ha rubato I quadri che mio padre ha lasciato a me e li ha messi in vendita, un altro ha detto: manco ti considero sparisci (mi viene il sospetto fosse JB) e il terzo me se voleva fa'....
> pensa te


Maremma !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo io ho notato il molto trasgressivo?
> 
> Mary io so di rivelazioni simili che non hanno solo distrutto legami ma le persone coinvolte.


No anche io, ma non ha spiegato oltre, quindi, attendiamo


----------



## Tessa (20 Luglio 2015)

@mary
Non so quanti anni abbiano i tuoi figli ma piu' il tempo passa piu' sara' difficile dirglielo. E prima o poi lo sapranno. E non reagiranno bene....
La verita' non fa mai male. Se e' spiegata bene. E qui non c'e' niente di cui vergognarsi. Se non di aver nascosto una cosa cosi' importante per tutelare non i piccoli, ma i grandi....


----------



## Tessa (20 Luglio 2015)

@caciottina
Non dovresti minimizzare cosi....


----------



## Tessa (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo io ho notato il molto trasgressivo?
> 
> Mary io so di rivelazioni simili che non hanno solo distrutto legami ma le persone coinvolte.


Se le rivelazioni sono tardive posso capire. 
Ma non c'e' niente che un bambino non possa comprendere.


----------



## Tessa (20 Luglio 2015)

Io persi due figli in una gravidanza gemellare molto avanti quando mia figlia era piccola. 
Lei ha un vago ricordo di me all'ospedale. A volte mi chiede. So che questo ricordo e' sopito e prima o poi riemergera'. 
Non ho il coraggio di affrontare la cosa con lei. Anche se dovrei. Anche se non posso cambiare lo stato delle cose e lei non avra' mai i suoi fratelli. Ho paura di arrecarle solo dolore inutile. Ma mi pesa questa mancanza di trasparenza. Non voglio neanche immaginare cosa voglia dire tenere segreti dei fratelli. Sono cose che i figli non ti perdoneranno mai...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Se le rivelazioni sono tardive posso capire.
> Ma non c'e' niente che un bambino non possa comprendere.


Un bambino ha solo bisogno di amore dalle persone che lo crescono. Il resto fa parte di quelle cazzate che i cosiddetti adulti, combinano. Gli adolescenti poi non ne parliamo. E tutto questo mettilo nel contesto di una famiglia "normale" pensa se questa famiglia crea di per se problemi di altro genere al bambino, e pensa se questo bambino in qualsiasi contesto viva ha un carattere non chiuso eh, ma definiamolo sensibile.


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo io ho notato il molto trasgressivo?
> 
> Mary io so di rivelazioni simili che non hanno solo distrutto legami ma le persone coinvolte.



Non ho capito. A cosa è riferito il "molto trasgressivo"?

Io sono a conoscenza (qualche caso)  degli effetti che rivelazioni simili hanno sortito, perlopiù in tarda età dei figli, e quello che ho visto è una sorta di indifferenza, come quella che descrive Ultimo. 

Io non mi sento in diritto/dovere, soprattutto nei confronti del ragazzo, di rivelargli alcunchè: ha un padre vero e uno ufficiale, nonchè una madre che ha fatto le sue scelte di cui dovrà rispondere, se dovrà risponderne un giorno,  non certo per mano mia (che non cerco vendette sulla pelle di innocenti). 

Verso i miei figli ho un altro tipo di responsabilità, molto delicato, molto. E bisogna essere pronti, tutti.

Tu cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ho capito. A cosa è riferito il "molto trasgressivo"?
> 
> Io sono a conoscenza (qualche caso)  degli effetti che rivelazioni simili hanno sortito, perlopiù in tarda età dei figli, e quello che ho visto è una sorta di indifferenza, come quella che descrive Ultimo.
> 
> ...


non ho capito una cosa: ma il padre diciamo ufficiale sa di non essere il padre biologico?


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> @mary
> Non so quanti anni abbiano i tuoi figli ma piu' il tempo passa piu' sara' difficile dirglielo. E prima o poi lo sapranno. E non reagiranno bene....
> La verita' non fa mai male. Se e' spiegata bene. E qui non c'e' niente di cui vergognarsi. Se non di aver nascosto una cosa cosi' importante per tutelare non i piccoli, ma i grandi....



No, non si stanno tutelando i grandi, anche se gli effetti sono quelli. Cioè le motivazioni non risiedono lì. A me sai cosa  frega di sputtanare tutti quanti i grandi? Io non ho nulla da perdere a mettere in piedi un bel casino, loro si, con i loro mega studi da superprofessionisti di sta minchia, non farebbero propriamente un figurone, anche e soprattutto nei confronti dei figli, tutti. Ma i ragazzi che colpe hanno per ritrovarsi nel mezzo di un polverone sconvolgente? Sono adolescenti già incasinati fisiologicamente di loro, come ci si mette mano a rivelargli cose così forti? E tocca a me? O toccherebbe a chi ha messo in piedi il tutto?


----------



## Tessa (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> No, non si stanno tutelando i grandi, anche se gli effetti sono quelli. Cioè le motivazioni non risiedono lì. A me sai cosa  frega di sputtanare tutti quanti i grandi? Io non ho nulla da perdere a mettere in piedi un bel casino, loro si, con i loro mega studi da superprofessionisti di sta minchia, non farebbero propriamente un figurone, anche e soprattutto nei confronti dei figli, tutti. Ma i ragazzi che colpe hanno per ritrovarsi nel mezzo di un polverone sconvolgente? Sono adolescenti già incasinati fisiologicamente di loro, come ci si mette mano a rivelargli cose così forti? E tocca a me? O toccherebbe a chi ha messo in piedi il tutto?


Sono i tuoi figli. 
E hanno un fratello di cui non conoscono l'esistenza. 
Non capisco perche' ti autoesludi. Sei la madre. Avresti tutti i diritti di dirglielo.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> @caciottina
> Non dovresti minimizzare cosi....


Invece si. Ho gia abbastanza drammi che non mi metto ad aggiungerne altri che hanno impatto zero sulla mia vita.


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non ho capito una cosa: ma il padre diciamo ufficiale sa di non essere il padre biologico?




Io suppongo di si, anche se non ne ho la certezza. Lui non poteva avere figli, glielo avevano certificato in tutte le salse, ma se la moglie è riuscita ad intortarlo con qualche barzelletta tipo 'o miracolo, non lo so. Ciò che credo plausibile è che lui abbia fatto buon viso a cattivo gioco, cioè quando lei è tornata a casa comunicandogli che era incinta di un altro e che mai e poi mai avrebbe rinunciato ad un figlio suo (che lui non poteva darle), lui l'abbia accettato risultando, tra l'altro, anche per il mondo intero, oltre che un papà adottivo, anche un papà "vero". Tieni presente che siamo in un centro non molto grande e loro due sono personaggi molto in vista, ricchi e famosi  , la facciata è tutto. Quindi da quella parte hanno fatto bingo tutti. Da me le cose andavano già sfasciandosi e l'ultimo dei miei pensieri, ai tempi, era indagare su quella relazione di cui avevo quasi certezza; cercavo solo di separarmi con meno danni possibili per i figli. E' stato dopo, a mente fredda, che mi sono attivata seriamente per capire cosa realmente fosse accaduto, solo per amore di verità, e purtroppo ho scoperto tutto. A volte vorrei non averlo fatto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sono i tuoi figli.
> E hanno un fratello di cui non conoscono l'esistenza.
> Non capisco perche' ti autoesludi. Sei la madre. Avresti tutti i diritti di dirglielo.



Non posso essere l'artefice di uno sconvolgimento certo, non ora, non me la sento. Se innesco la bomba non so che ripercusioni ci saranno, chi sarà coinvolto e che danni si riporteranno. Non ci vedo nulla di buono a farla scoppiare adesso; magari un giorno lo farò. Non ora di certo. Mio marito (il mio attuale) avrebbe rivelato tutto subito, non appena ne abbiamo avuto la certezza; sono io che titubo..


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io suppongo di si, anche se non ne ho la certezza. Lui non poteva avere figli, glielo avevano certificato in tutte le salse, ma se la moglie è riuscita ad intortarlo con qualche barzelletta tipo 'o miracolo, non lo so. Ciò che credo plausibile è che lui abbia fatto buon viso a cattivo gioco, cioè quando lei è tornata a casa comunicandogli che era incinta di un altro e che mai e poi mai avrebbe rinunciato ad un figlio suo (che lui non poteva darle), lui l'abbia accettato risultando, tra l'altro, anche per il mondo intero, oltre che un papà adottivo, anche un papà "vero". Tieni presente che siamo in un centro non molto grande e loro due sono personaggi molto in vista, ricchi e famosi  , la facciata è tutto. Quindi da quella parte hanno fatto bingo tutti. Da me le cose andavano già sfasciandosi e l'ultimo dei miei pensieri, ai tempi, era indagare su quella relazione di cui avevo quasi certezza; cercavo solo di separarmi con meno danni possibili per i figli. E' stato dopo, a mente fredda, che mi sono attivata seriamente per capire cosa realmente fosse accaduto, solo per amore di verità, e purtroppo ho scoperto tutto. A volte vorrei non averlo fatto.


caspita, che storia. 
sembra un film, anche se immagino che viverlo per davvero sia molto meno "emozionante" e solo duro e difficile.
qualche anno fa conoscevo un tizio, o meglio era un conoscente di mio padre, che ebbe una figlia da una donna senza programmarlo. lui era già separato e tutto ma non lo disse subito all'ex moglie e all'altro figlio, glielo disse quando la bambina era già nata da qualche mese e il ragazzino, chiaramente, la prese male. poi le cose si misero discretamente.
credevo fossero cose che capitavano molto di rado, e invece oh.
se da una parte penso che i vari figli avrebbero il diritto di sapere dell'esistenza dei fratelli/sorelle, dall'altra capisco i tuoi timori e i tuoi dubbi poiché la situazione, anche a leggerla così, è estremamente delicata (e come dici pure tu, non per la facciata o che, ma per lo scombussolamento che porterebbe nei ragazzi)


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sono i tuoi figli.
> E hanno un fratello di cui non conoscono l'esistenza.
> Non capisco perche' ti autoesludi. Sei la madre. Avresti tutti i diritti di dirglielo.


Per me dovere non diritto


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non posso essere l'artefice di uno sconvolgimento certo, non ora, non me la sento. Se innesco la bomba non so che ripercusioni ci saranno, chi sarà coinvolto e che danni si riporteranno. Non ci vedo nulla di buono a farla scoppiare adesso; magari un giorno lo farò. Non ora di certo. Mio marito avrebbe rivelato tutto subito, non appena ne abbiamo avuto la certezza; sono io che titubo..


e tuo marito accetta che questo figlio sia cresciuto da un altro?


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> credevo fossero cose che capitavano molto di rado, e invece oh.
> se da una parte penso che i vari figli avrebbero il diritto di sapere dell'esistenza dei fratelli/sorelle, dall'altra capisco i tuoi timori e i tuoi dubbi poiché la situazione, anche a leggerla così, è estremamente delicata (e come dici pure tu, non per la facciata o che, ma per lo scombussolamento che porterebbe nei ragazzi)



Grazie per aver capito 




farfalla ha detto:


> e tuo marito accetta che questo figlio sia cresciuto da un altro?



Evidentemente.... (il mio primo marito, molto ex))


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Evidentemente.... (il mio primo marito, molto ex))


Tu ne sei certa oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio?


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Grazie per aver capito


ma figurati. 
non credo si possa prendere e sganciare una bomba del genere senza pensare alle conseguenze, poi non so che farei io, probabilmente starei come te (cioè piena di dubbi).
davanti a una cosa così non è che si reagisce tipo beautiful, che dopo un mese è tutto ok.
si rischia di innescare una spirale di sfiducia.


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu ne sei certa oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio?



Un segreto professionale violato, oltre a mille altri indizi (tipo una fisicità padre/figlio inequivocabile) mi danno la certezza.


----------



## Alessandra (20 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io persi due figli in una gravidanza gemellare molto avanti quando mia figlia era piccola.
> Lei ha un vago ricordo di me all'ospedale. A volte mi chiede. So che questo ricordo e' sopito e prima o poi riemergera'.
> Non ho il coraggio di affrontare la cosa con lei. Anche se dovrei. Anche se non posso cambiare lo stato delle cose e lei non avra' mai i suoi fratelli. Ho paura di arrecarle solo dolore inutile. Ma mi pesa questa mancanza di trasparenza. Non voglio neanche immaginare cosa voglia dire tenere segreti dei fratelli. Sono cose che i figli non ti perdoneranno mai...


I miei avevano una bambina prima di me, che e' morta quando aveva meno di un anno.  Poi hanno avuto me, facendo I conti, mi hanno concepita pochi mesi dopo la sua morte.  Non me lo hanno mai nascosto.  Anni dopo mia madre ha perso un figlio in gravidanza.  Ho sempre saputo tutto.  Sono cose che purtroppo succedono e che le ho prese naturalmente. 
Quando ero piccola, mia madre mi diceva:"lo sai,  avresti avuto una sorella un anno più grande di te..."
Mi sarebbe piaciuto avere una sorella maggiore,  ma mi è stato raccontato tutto con naturalezza. 
Purtroppo sono cose che capitato e non è stata colpa tua la perdita dei gemelli. ...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Un segreto professionale violato, oltre a mille altri indizi (tipo una fisicità padre/figlio inequivocabile) mi danno la certezza.


E questa fisicita' inequivocabile al marito della tizia non salta agli occhi?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Non so cosa farei sinceramente.
Quando i bambini sono piccoli accettano tutto.
Dopo è una tragedia non una soap opera.
Ci vuole un accordo tra adulti, innanzi tutto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E questa fisicita' inequivocabile al marito della tizia non salta agli occhi?



Ti sarà sfuggito, ma credo che lui sia stato consenziente fin dall'inizio. E comunuque ritrovarsi 'sto figlio (bellissimo, tra l'altro) che crescendo è quanto di più diverso da lui (che è un cesso), non dev'essere uno scherzo. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so cosa farei sinceramente.
> Quando i bambini sono piccoli accettano tutto.
> Dopo è una tragedia non una soap opera.
> Ci vuole un accordo tra adulti, innanzi tutto.



Quando erano piccoli non sapevo nulla.

Io non ho nessun tipo di rapporto con gli altri "grandi"; mi sono anche trasferita.


----------



## Tradito? (20 Luglio 2015)

Ma non si diceva che i figli sono di chi li cresce ?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ti sarà sfuggito, ma credo che lui sia stato consenziente fin dall'inizio. E comunuque ritrovarsi 'sto figlio (bellissimo, tra l'altro) che crescendo è quanto di più diverso da lui (che è un cesso), non dev'essere uno scherzo.


Mi dev'essere sfuggita questa supposizione in qualche punto del thread, ma o le cose le sai per certo oppure no. Questo implica che, nel caso la cosa ti roda al punto da doverlo dire a qualcuno (se non ai tuoi figli), ne parliate tra tuo marito e l'altra coppia. Prima di dirlo a chiunque altro, eventualmente. Specie ai tuoi figli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io suppongo di si, anche se non ne ho la certezza. Lui non poteva avere figli, glielo avevano certificato in tutte le salse, ma se la moglie è riuscita ad intortarlo con qualche barzelletta tipo 'o miracolo, non lo so. Ciò che credo plausibile è che lui abbia fatto buon viso a cattivo gioco, cioè quando lei è tornata a casa comunicandogli che era incinta di un altro e che mai e poi mai avrebbe rinunciato ad un figlio suo (che lui non poteva darle), lui l'abbia accettato risultando, tra l'altro, anche per il mondo intero, oltre che un papà adottivo, anche un papà "vero". *Tieni presente che siamo in un centro non molto grande e loro due sono personaggi molto in vista, ricchi e famosi * , la facciata è tutto. Quindi da quella parte hanno fatto bingo tutti. Da me le cose andavano già sfasciandosi e l'ultimo dei miei pensieri, ai tempi, era indagare su quella relazione di cui avevo quasi certezza; cercavo solo di separarmi con meno danni possibili per i figli. E' stato dopo, a mente fredda, che mi sono attivata seriamente per capire cosa realmente fosse accaduto, solo per amore di verità, e purtroppo ho scoperto tutto. A volte vorrei non averlo fatto.


una riflessione a latere, che non entra nel merito della tua questione ( nella quale però ammiro sinceramente il modo in cui tieni posizione, per niente facile) : 
pensavo che i ricchi e famosi delle grandi città fossero mediamente molto più aperti mentalmente di noi poveri provinciali del cazzo, anche in virtù dei mezzi materiali nonché delle sicuramente maggiori opportunità che la vita e la famiglia dona loro fin da giovani, ma evidentemente devo rivedere questo pensiero


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ma non si diceva che i figli sono di chi li cresce ?


Qui
È il rapporto tra fratelli negato che a me fa pensare


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qui
> È il rapporto tra fratelli negato che a me fa pensare


Io però sinceramente fossi in Mary non saprei davvero come affrontare la cosa...non sono madre, non mi risulta di avere fratelli o sorelle in giro per il mondo, ma davvero non saprei.
Da figlia mi viene da dire che mi piacerebbe saperlo, per carità, ma se provo a calarmi in altri panni credo che non riuscirei a dirlo...ovviamente se appunto la situazione dovesse creare solo disastri. Non so, ci dovrei riflettere molto.


----------



## Tradito? (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qui
> È il rapporto tra fratelli negato che a me fa pensare


A me invece il dire ad un bimbo che il suo papa' e' un altro


----------



## Tradito? (20 Luglio 2015)

E non conta che sia il vero papa' perche' i figli sono di chi li cresce


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> A me invece il dire ad un bimbo che il suo papa' e' un altro


Pensa a quando e se lo scopriranno lui o i suoi fratelli. Tradito dai suoi genitori


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E non conta che sia il vero papa' perche' i figli sono di chi li cresce


Sto parlando dei fratelli.


----------



## Tradito? (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa a quando e se lo scopriranno lui o i suoi fratelli. Tradito dai suoi genitori


Se nessuno parla e' difficile, la stragrande maggioranza di questi casi restano inosservati.


----------



## Tradito? (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto parlando dei fratelli.


Lo so, io invece parlavo dell'altro bimbo, precipitato nella distruzione della famiglia e della figura paterna. La conoscenza negata di un fratello, a mio parere resta un male minore


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Se nessuno parla e' difficile, la stragrande maggioranza di questi casi restano inosservati.


Pensa che fortuna


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Lo so, io invece parlavo dell'altro bimbo, precipitato nella distruzione della famiglia e della figura paterna. La conoscenza negata di un fratello, a mio parere resta un male minore


Tu vorresti crescere sapendo che le persone delle quali più ti fidi e alle quali sei più legato ti mentissero su una cosa così importante?
Tutti a criticare chi tradisce il compagno e a dirgli che così tradisce anche i figli. Poi per una cosa molto ma molto più grave va benissimo tradire i figli . Mah


----------



## perplesso (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu vorresti crescere sapendo che le persone delle quali più ti fidi e alle quali sei più legato ti mentissero su una cosa così importante?
> Tutti a criticare chi tradisce il compagno e a dirgli che così tradisce anche i figli. Poi per una cosa molto ma molto più grave va benissimo tradire i figli . Mah


ho assistito a cosa può succedere se un figlio scopre di non essere figlio del padre che lo ha amato e cresciuto.

ed è una devastazione termonucleare per chiunque sia nel raggio d'azione dello shock.


non posso immaginare cosa significhi scoprire di avere dei fratelli o sorelle in giro per il mondo


----------



## Tradito? (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu vorresti crescere sapendo che le persone delle quali più ti fidi e alle quali sei più legato ti mentissero su una cosa così importante?
> Tutti a criticare chi tradisce il compagno e a dirgli che così tradisce anche i figli. Poi per una cosa molto ma molto più grave va benissimo tradire i figli . Mah


anche se ragionasse in modo egoistico e prendesse in considerazione solo i propri figli senza curarsi di tutte le altre persone coinvolte, non sarei cosi' sicuro che farebbe un bene a dire loro tutto, con tutte le implicazioni sulla figura paterna e sulla rottura del matrimonio. 
Si potrebbero pure arrabbiare se lo venissero a sapere ma se "tradendoli" come dici tu ho contribuito a farli crescere piu' sereni, nei periodi critici dell'infanzia ed adolescenza ho ben fatto il mio dovere di genitore. Se sono piu' grandi il discorso puo' essere diverso..


----------



## Carola (20 Luglio 2015)

Tempo fa successe una cosa simile in un agenzia dove lavoravo ad un ex collega con tanto di confessione e fu un dramma x tutti
Bimba compresa
Credo che i figli siano davvero di chi li cresce 

Certo la verità la verità ... Ma ci sono verità che fanno molto male

Io sapete che ho confessato un tradimento e forse non lo rifarei
All epica fu un grido  di aiuto più che un mea culpa
Poi so tutti devono sapere è giusto sappiano ma ..

Ci  sono verità che possono fare peggio


----------



## cristianpe (21 Luglio 2015)

Buonasera a tutti  mi preme ringraziarvi per i vostri commenti che ho trovato divertenti intelligenti e conditi da un pizzico di provocazione in giornata sul telefono un po' per volta li ho letti tutti ma per rispondere dovevo essere solo e con la mente sgombra.

Partiamo con il piede giusto ed anche se scritto è poca cosa voglio rassicurarvi che non sono un fake, povocare le persone è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri.

Detto questo perchè ho fatto la vasectomia?
E' una storia lunga e non voglio tediarvi ma per farla breve e in parole semplici anche se svaluta la storia mia moglie è estremamente ricettiva e rimane incinta molto facilmente, abbiamo due figli ne vorrei 10 ma onestamente non posso permettermelo quindi a due -maschio femmmina la famiglia teoricamente perfetta- abbiamo deciso di fermarci. Sorvolo sui metodi anticoncezionali  costi a parte non accetto di mettere sotto stress la mia compagna si era pensato alla chiusura delle tube ma dato che il metodo presenta delle fallle consigliandomi con il mio medico si era parlato di questa vasectomia e sostanzialmente eravamo d'accordo entrambe e l'ho fatta in una clinica senza farle sapere nulla perchè era una sorpresa ed ho superato il decorso post operatorio perchè ero li per lavoro e sono stato diversi mesi fuori casa continuativi.
Poi ahimè una volta a casa spiacevoli eventi per alcuni mesi hanno condizionato la nostra famiglia e mandato la sorpresa a farsi friggere (Non era assolutamente il momento).
Tornato il sereno e a far l'amore regolarmente non trovavo le parole per dirglielo, forse mancanza di palle forse paura che si associassero i due eventi cioè, "in famiglia succedeva questo e tu eri li a farti tagliare le palle"?  ecc. 
anche se i due eventi sono in date diverse poi nella confusione si fa un brodo da dove e difficile uscirne.
Insomma sono uno sfigato del cavolo e per non rischiare di rimanere incompreso ha scelto il silenzio 
e ironia della sorte ho scelto....
....abbiamo scelto di fare questo passo per far l'amore fino in fondo e mi ritrovo con gli stessi standard che avevo prima dell'intervento. 

Riguardo alla presunta cecità di mia moglie si qualcosina gli manca ma il chirurgo ha fatto un ottimo lavoro e i test di routine effettuati in cliniche diverse (sono dubbioso di natura) hanno dato esito negativo io non posso avere figli punto.

Oggi mia moglie mi torna con il pancione il sentimento che si prova ti taglia e ti fa sanguinare,  la donna che hai amato da quando era poco più che bambina arriva a 35 anni ai miei occhi come la perfezione, ci amiamo, giochiamo ci diciamo ancora quelle cazzatine da liceali ma ci piacciono, come può farmi questo? 
Sapere e non poter parlare non lo so descrivere ma a volte mi fa sentire una pressione reale ai lati della testa.
Non sono arrabbiato ma solo molto deluso, sono diventato un bugiardo perchè ho imparato a controllare il mio stato d'animo e le mie espressioni quando provo altro. (patetic time)

In buona sostanza credo di aver deciso che lei non lo saprà mai ed io assumerò l'appellativo di cornuto e felice
 che anche se pesante mi da l'opportunità di risparmiare una brutta esperienza ai miei figli.
Ne sono sicuro altrimenti non avrei scritto qui questa cosa deve morire con me ma come dire? Volevo un parere..
per il resto che posso aggiungere?

Boh! non so'.
Buonanotte

Ps se a qualcuno consola ho la terza media quindi mi scuserai se ho fatto qualche errore( così evitiamo irritanti lezione di italiano)


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2015)

cristianpe ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti mi preme ringraziarvi per i vostri commenti che ho trovato divertenti intelligenti e conditi da un pizzico di provocazione in giornata sul telefono un po' per volta li ho letti tutti ma per rispondere dovevo essere solo e con la mente sgombra.
> 
> Partiamo con il piede giusto ed anche se scritto è poca cosa voglio rassicurarvi che non sono un fake, povocare le persone è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri.
> 
> ...


Ah bè, allora bella per te e buona continuazione, che dirti.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi dev'essere sfuggita questa supposizione in qualche punto del thread, ma o le cose le sai per certo oppure no. Questo implica che, nel caso la cosa ti roda al punto da doverlo dire a qualcuno (se non ai tuoi figli), ne parliate tra tuo marito e l'altra coppia. Prima di dirlo a chiunque altro, eventualmente. Specie ai tuoi figli.



Le cose le so per certo e la cosa non mi rode affatto, tant'è che ho divorziato senza essere a conoscenza di tutto ciò. E' stato, ripeto, solo per amore di verità e con molta fortuna (o sfortuna, non lo so) che ho saputo fin dove si erano spinte le persone che credevo "amiche" ai tempi. L'unica mia preoccupazione sono eventuali ripercussioni sui miei figli e solo marginalmente sull'altro ragazzo, che ha una sua madre, un padreanzidue, che hanno delle responsabilità nei suoi confronti, non io. Degli altri adulti non mi frega un beneamato e neanche ci voglio avere nulla a che fare; figurati se vado a parlarci.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> una riflessione a latere, che non entra nel merito della tua questione ( nella quale però ammiro sinceramente il modo in cui tieni posizione, per niente facile) :
> pensavo che i ricchi e famosi delle grandi città fossero mediamente molto più aperti mentalmente di noi poveri provinciali del cazzo, anche in virtù dei mezzi materiali nonché delle sicuramente maggiori opportunità che la vita e la famiglia dona loro fin da giovani, ma evidentemente devo rivedere questo pensiero


Abitavo in un paese di 10.000 abitanti. Non capisco, scusami, il tuo intervento. 



farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa a quando e se lo scopriranno lui o i suoi fratelli. Tradito dai suoi genitori


Il tradimento, se così lo vogliamo chiamare, si è perpetrato nel momento in cui è stata fatta la scelta a monte di mettere al mondo un figlio in quelle condizioni, fuori dalla "norma". E considera che quando tutto ciò accadeva io ero la moglie di un uomo che fa un figlio con un'altra; quando l'ho scoperto ero già in un altro pezzo di vita, non ha fatto molto male, ma qualcosa comunque dentro si è smosso. E non ne sto parlando, lo tengo lì a necrotizzare, concentrandomi solo sul bene dei figli e cercando di fare meno danni possibili, che già ne sono stati fatti a sufficienza. 
Non mi sento colpevole perchè li sto tradendo, opero delle scelte, come tutti i genitori con un po' di sale in zucca, che ritengo siano funzionali per una crescita serena. Per ora. E mi scanso io, capisci, per loro.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah bè, allora bella per te e buona continuazione, che dirti.


Te l'appoggio. Non c'è nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

cristianpe ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti  mi preme ringraziarvi per i vostri commenti che ho trovato divertenti intelligenti e conditi da un pizzico di provocazione in giornata sul telefono un po' per volta li ho letti tutti ma per rispondere dovevo essere solo e con la mente sgombra.
> 
> Partiamo con il piede giusto ed anche se scritto è poca cosa voglio rassicurarvi che non sono un fake, povocare le persone è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri.
> 
> ...


Buongiorno, quindi hai già scelto quale strada intraprendere. Certo sarai messo a dura prova dal tempo che è quello che ti farà pesare tutto quanto, speriamo ti trovi abbastanza forte per fare il padre di un figlio che PER TE non è tuo. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2015)

cristianpe ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti  mi preme ringraziarvi per i vostri commenti che ho trovato divertenti intelligenti e conditi da un pizzico di provocazione in giornata sul telefono un po' per volta li ho letti tutti ma per rispondere dovevo essere solo e con la mente sgombra.
> 
> Partiamo con il piede giusto ed anche se scritto è poca cosa voglio rassicurarvi che non sono un fake, povocare le persone è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri.
> 
> ...


scusa ma io non ho capito una cosa: se tua moglie ignorava la vasectomia, quando facevate sesso usavate precauzioni oppure no?
intendo dire: lo scopo del tuo intervento era quello di fare sesso con tua moglie senza problemi, ma se lei non sapeva del tuo intervento, o prendevate precauzioni ASSIEME per evitare gravidanze, oppure non ne prendevate, ma ciò presuppone che una gravidanza sarebbe potuta arrivare, almeno dal punto di vista di tua moglie, tuttavia hai scritto che avevate deciso di non avere altri figli...quindi hai finto di aver cambiato idea??


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu vorresti crescere sapendo che le persone delle quali più ti fidi e alle quali sei più legato ti mentissero su una cosa così importante?
> Tutti a criticare chi tradisce il compagno e a dirgli che così tradisce anche i figli. Poi per una cosa molto ma molto più grave va benissimo tradire i figli . Mah


No, però venirlo a sapere non dai veri genitori ma da una persona terza credo possa essere uno schock difficilmente recuperabile. Sono i genitori che dovrebbero dirlo, in questo caso il genitore che le è tuttora vicino, cioè la madre.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Le cose le so per certo e la cosa non mi rode affatto, tant'è che ho divorziato senza essere a conoscenza di tutto ciò. E' stato, ripeto, solo per amore di verità e con molta fortuna (o sfortuna, non lo so) che ho saputo fin dove si erano spinte le persone che credevo "amiche" ai tempi. *L'unica mia preoccupazione sono eventuali ripercussioni sui miei figli *e solo marginalmente sull'altro ragazzo, che ha una sua madre, un padreanzidue, che hanno delle responsabilità nei suoi confronti, non io. Degli altri adulti non mi frega un beneamato e neanche ci voglio avere nulla a che fare; figurati se vado a parlarci.


A me pare che se gli altri adulti in problema non se lo pongono e tutto va avanti così liscio le uniche ripercussioni che potrebbero avere i tuoi figli, e non solo loro, sarebbero quelle che seguirebbero una tua eventuale rivelazione. Altrimenti nulla.


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Le cose le so per certo e la cosa non mi rode affatto, tant'è che ho divorziato senza essere a conoscenza di tutto ciò. E' stato, ripeto, solo per amore di verità e con molta fortuna (o sfortuna, non lo so) che ho saputo fin dove si erano spinte le persone che credevo "amiche" ai tempi. L'unica mia preoccupazione sono eventuali ripercussioni sui miei figli e solo marginalmente sull'altro ragazzo, che ha una sua madre, un padreanzidue, che hanno delle responsabilità nei suoi confronti, non io. Degli altri adulti non mi frega un beneamato e neanche ci voglio avere nulla a che fare; figurati se vado a parlarci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



che storia Mary...ma mi sembra che tu abbia nervi ben saldi


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me pare che se gli altri adulti in problema non se lo pongono e tutto va avanti così liscio le uniche ripercussioni che potrebbero avere i tuoi figli, e non solo loro, sarebbero quelle che seguirebbero una tua eventuale rivelazione. Altrimenti nulla.




Esattamente.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> che storia Mary...ma mi sembra che tu abbia nervi ben saldi




Tutta questione di allenamento


----------



## zagor (21 Luglio 2015)

cristianpe ha detto:


> In buona sostanza credo di aver deciso che lei non lo saprà mai ed io assumerò l'appellativo di cornuto e felice
> che anche se pesante mi da l'opportunità di risparmiare una brutta esperienza ai miei figli.
> Ne sono sicuro altrimenti non avrei scritto qui questa cosa deve morire con me ma come dire? Volevo un parere..
> per il resto che posso aggiungere?


Credi di aver deciso? E scrivi  qui sopra "a futura memoria"?  E davvero pensi che lei non ti tradirà più, davvero pensi che rinuncerà alle sue scappatelle durante i tuoi lunghi viaggi? Chi ti assicura che lei, dopo averci fatto addirittura un figlio, non decida di andarsene con lui, subito dopo la nascita ed il tuo riconoscimento del loro bambino?  Ed il vero padre del bambino come si comporterà? Se non ora, tra 15 anni cosa avverrà? Gran parte delle variabili in questo "gioco" non dipendono da te. Fare finta di niente potrebbe essere una decisione su cui gli eventi ti costringeranno a tornare su ben prima di quanto pensi. Comunque, hai ancora tempo fino alla nascita del bambino prima di prendere una decisione. Ricordati che se lo riconoscerai, poi, in considerazione del fatto che tu sai di essere certamente sterile e quindi consapevole di non averlo potuto generare, non lo potrai più disconoscere neanche con la prova del dna. E perderai anche il vantaggio (il discutibile vantaggio, ne convengo), di chiedere una separazione con addebito.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Esattamente.


Benissimo, e allora non vedo il problema onestamente.


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Esattamente.



in futuro potrebbe venire fuori qualcosa per caso, tipo esami medici
ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> in futuro potrebbe venire fuori qualcosa per caso, tipo esami medici
> ci hai mai pensato?


Ma se il padre putativo del ragazzo lo sa che non è figlio suo...


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se il padre putativo del ragazzo lo sa che non è figlio suo...



ma il figlio no, potrebbe scoprirlo per caso, e quindi si domanderebbe chi è il suo padre biologico, o lo domanderebbe alla madre


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma il figlio no, potrebbe scoprirlo per caso, e quindi si domanderebbe chi è il suo padre biologico, o lo domanderebbe alla madre


Ma come potrebbe scoprirlo. Essù. Cioè a meno che non dovesse servirgli una trasfusione o un trapianto di midollo (che potrebbe sempre arrivare dalla madre). Cioè, sono ipotesi meramente speculative. E se poi dovesse succedere, oh, si vedrà. Mica puoi fasciarti la testa prima di blablabla.


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come potrebbe scoprirlo. Essù. Cioè a meno che non dovesse servirgli una trasfusione o un trapianto di midollo (che potrebbe sempre arrivare dalla madre). Cioè, sono ipotesi meramente speculative. E se poi dovesse succedere, oh, si vedrà. Mica puoi fasciarti la testa prima di blablabla.



sì è un'ipotesi remota...volevo dire che ci sono segreti "tombali", e altri no, questo non lo è del tutto


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> in futuro potrebbe venire fuori qualcosa per caso, tipo esami medici
> ci hai mai pensato?



E' esattamente a questo tipo di eventualità che penso quando affermo "se dovesse proprio rendersi necessario". Ci ho sempre pensato, da subito...


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Benissimo, e allora non vedo il problema onestamente.



Difatti non l'ho posto come un problema, l'argomento è venuto fuori spontaneamente e non mi è dispiaciuto condividerlo nè leggere i vostri pensieri a riguardo. 

Mi siete stati preziosi tutti dall'inizio di questo viaggio infernale .


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Difatti non l'ho posto come un problema, l'argomento è venuto fuori spontaneamente e non mi è dispiaciuto condividerlo nè leggere i vostri pensieri a riguardo.
> 
> Mi siete stati preziosi tutti dall'inizio di questo viaggio infernale .


Vero hai risposto ad un mio post che parlava di infertilità con un esempio :up:


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero hai risposto ad un mio post che parlava di infertilità con un esempio :up:



Si


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Abitavo in un paese di 10.000 abitanti. Non capisco, scusami, il tuo intervento.
> 
> .


In effetti mi era sfuggito un NON ( abitavo in un centro NON molto grande )


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Luglio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti mi era sfuggito un NON ( abitavo in un centro NON molto grande )


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Mi è venuto in mente che in tempi di fecondazione assistita, all'estero anche eterologa, non sarebbe difficile spiegare a un figlio grande incompatibilità di gruppo sanguigno, ad esempio.


----------



## Horny (21 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente che in tempi di fecondazione assistita, all'estero anche eterologa, non sarebbe difficile spiegare a un figlio grande incompatibilità di gruppo sanguigno, ad esempio.


Soprattutto se concepito a 45 anni.


----------



## Tessa (22 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente che in tempi di fecondazione assistita, all'estero anche eterologa, non sarebbe difficile spiegare a un figlio grande incompatibilità di gruppo sanguigno, ad esempio.


Aggiungendo bugia alla bugia?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Aggiungendo bugia alla bugia?


quoto
tutti amanti della verità quando bisogna dire ai figli perchè ci si separa
Poi invece nascondiamo ai figli parternità e fratelli
Mah


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> tutti amanti della verità quando bisogna dire ai figli perchè ci si separa
> Poi invece nascondiamo ai figli parternità e fratelli
> Mah


Ma mica è la stessa cosa, su. Che cazzo c'avete nella testa, il fieno?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mica è la stessa cosa, su. Che cazzo c'avete nella testa, il fieno?


no no non è la stessa cosa
Io preferirei non sapere perchè i miei si separano ma sapere che ho dei fratelli che è MIO DIRITTO decidere se conoscere e frequentare
Cosa c'avete voi nella testa per riuscire a mentire su una cosa così


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> no no non è la stessa cosa
> Io preferirei non sapere perchè i miei si separano ma sapere che ho dei fratelli che è MIO DIRITTO decidere se conoscere e frequentare
> Cosa c'avete voi nella testa per riuscire a mentire su una cosa così


Macchè tuo diritto. E levati su. Diritto. I valori.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> tutti amanti della verità quando bisogna dire ai figli perchè ci si separa
> Poi invece nascondiamo ai figli parternità e fratelli
> Mah



Farfalla, cosa mi costerebbe far sedere i figli ad una sedia e rivelare loro, per amore di una verità estrema, quanto è coglione il loro padre? Perchè questo gli arriverebbe prima dello scampanellio romantico legato all'idea di un fratello sconosciuto.Non che io debba preservare la sua figura, ma capisci che la mia posizione è "esterna" alla cosa, che esistono degli attori protagonisti mascherati che avrebbero nel loro copione, ad un certo punto della rappresentazione, l'obbligo morale di gettare la maschera e assumersi la responsabilità delle proprie fattezze? Perchè dovrei irrompere io da dietro le quinte e fare un'azione di forza? Mi compete? Non mi sento vigliacca, piuttosto mi sentirei carogna se mi facessi guidare da sentimenti di bassa rivalsa in nome di una verità che nessuno ricerca nè chiede. Quando e se riterrò, io madre, che può essere il momento giusto per i miei figli, lo farò assumendomene le responsabilità e spiegando le motivazioni, nella consapevolezza di aver aperto un varco di domande, dubbi, incertezze, recriminazioni, stravolgimenti familiari ed emotivi. Ma ci vuole coraggio per farlo, e incoscienza e un po' di rancore compresso. Elementi che non possiedo al momento.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè tuo diritto. E levati su. Diritto. I valori.


Cioè non è un mio diritto sapere che ho un fratello e sapere chi è il mio padre biologico
Non è mio diritto scegliere che rapporti avere con loro?
Ma scherzi?
Scoprire magari a 40 anni che ho un fratello o una sorella che non ho mai conosciuto e che magari ormai è tardi?
Boh davvero non capisco come non si possa ritenere questo il peggiore dei tradimenti possibili
Se poi tu sei anaffettivo e te ne sbatti i coglioni di tutti, cazzi tuoi
Io so che vorrei sapere assolutamente


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Farfalla, cosa mi costerebbe far sedere i figli ad una sedia e rivelare loro, per amore di una verità estrema, quanto è coglione il loro padre? Perchè questo gli arriverebbe prima dello scampanellio romantico legato all'idea di un fratello sconosciuto.Non che io debba preservare la sua figura, ma capisci che la mia posizione è "esterna" alla cosa, che esistono degli attori protagonisti mascherati che avrebbero nel loro copione, ad un certo punto della rappresentazione, l'obbligo morale di gettare la maschera e assumersi la responsabilità delle proprie fattezze? Perchè dovrei irrompere io da dietro le quinte e fare un'azione di forza? Mi compete? Non mi sento vigliacca, piuttosto mi sentirei carogna se mi facessi guidare da sentimenti di bassa rivalsa in nome di una verità che nessuno ricerca nè chiede. Quando e se riterrò, io madre, che può essere il momento giusto per i miei figli, lo farò assumendomene le responsabilità e spiegando le motivazioni, nella consapevolezza di aver aperto un varco di domande, dubbi, incertezze, recriminazioni, stravolgimenti familiari ed emotivi. Ma ci vuole coraggio per farlo, e incoscienza e un po' di rancore compresso. Elementi che non possiedo al momento.


ma quale rivalsa?
io al discredito di tuo marito manco ci penso
Io parlo da figlia. Ripeto mi sentirei tradita, in caso di scoperta, dalle persone dalla quale un tradimento non me lo aspetterei mai. I miei genitori.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè non è un mio diritto sapere che ho un fratello e sapere chi è il mio padre biologico
> Non è mio diritto scegliere che rapporti avere con loro?
> Ma scherzi?
> Scoprire magari a 40 anni che ho un fratello o una sorella che non ho mai conosciuto e che magari ormai è tardi?
> ...


...

Dum, de dum, di di di da da dum. Dum, de dum, di di di da da dum.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma quale rivalsa?
> io al discredito di tuo marito manco ci penso
> *Io parlo da figlia.* Ripeto mi sentirei tradita, in caso di scoperta, dalle persone dalla quale un tradimento non me lo aspetterei mai. I miei genitori.



Il figlio, in quanto tale, non è un'entità scollegata dal resto del mondo. Esiste una rete di fili che lo tiene ancorato a tutta una serie di affetti e situazioni e realtà che non si può ignorare esistano. A meno che si viva nel proprio piccolo comparto stagno e si vedano solo le basse pareti vicino al proprio naso.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Il figlio, in quanto tale, non è un'entità scollegata dal resto del mondo. Esiste una rete di fili che lo tiene ancorato a tutta una serie di affetti e situazioni e realtà che non si può ignorare esistano. A meno che si viva nel proprio piccolo comparto stagno e si vedano solo le basse pareti vicino al proprio naso.


Mary ripeto tu hai sicuramente tutti i tuoi buoni motivi e sono certa che stai agendo per quello che secondo te è il bene dei tuoi figli. Spero che i tuoi figli abbiano la stessa idea tua di cosa sia bene per loro. 
Io non avendola mi augurerei che mia madre si comportasse diversamente e se non lo facesse spererei per lei che io non lo scopra mai perchè il primo rapporto che si frantumerebbe sarebbe il nostro.


----------



## Tessa (22 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Il figlio, in quanto tale, non è un'entità scollegata dal resto del mondo. Esiste una rete di fili che lo tiene ancorato a tutta una serie di affetti e situazioni e realtà che non si può ignorare esistano. A meno che si viva nel proprio piccolo comparto stagno e si vedano solo le basse pareti vicino al proprio naso.


Mary.
Una cara amica di mia madre ha un figlio. Oggi trentenne.
Il padre, molto anziano, mancò quando lui era piccolissimo.
Il padre aveva due figlie adolescenti dal precedente matrimonio e la madre del piccolo, non si sa bene per quale motivo, ostacolò ogni rapporto con loro.
Una delle due sorelle, adulta e divenuta una famosa giornalista lo ha ricontattato pochi anni fa. Ora si frequentano. 
Il tempo perduto non glielo ridarà mai nessuno.
Il ragazzo oggi nutre un'ostilità mal celata nei confronti della madre e si è creata una frattura che non si ricomporrà mai.


----------



## Tessa (22 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Farfalla, cosa mi costerebbe far sedere i figli ad una sedia e rivelare loro, per amore di una verità estrema, *quanto è coglione il loro padre*? Perchè questo gli arriverebbe prima dello scampanellio romantico legato all'idea di un fratello sconosciuto.Non che io debba preservare la sua figura, ma capisci che la mia posizione è "esterna" alla cosa, che esistono degli attori protagonisti mascherati che avrebbero nel loro copione, ad un certo punto della rappresentazione, l'obbligo morale di gettare la maschera e assumersi la responsabilità delle proprie fattezze? Perchè dovrei irrompere io da dietro le quinte e fare un'azione di forza? Mi compete? Non mi sento vigliacca, piuttosto mi sentirei carogna se mi facessi guidare da sentimenti di bassa rivalsa in nome di una verità che nessuno ricerca nè chiede. Quando e se riterrò, io madre, che può essere il momento giusto per i miei figli, lo farò assumendomene le responsabilità e spiegando le motivazioni, nella consapevolezza di aver aperto un varco di domande, dubbi, incertezze, recriminazioni, stravolgimenti familiari ed emotivi. Ma ci vuole coraggio per farlo, e incoscienza e un po' di rancore compresso. Elementi che non possiedo al momento.


Perché coglione il padre?
Potresti spiegare bene loro tutta la situazione. 
Loro saprebbero di avere un fratello ma di non poterlo frequentare fino alla sua maggiore età. Condividereste il segreto INSIEME.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perché coglione il padre?
> Potresti spiegare bene loro tutta la situazione.
> Loro saprebbero di avere un fratello ma di non poterlo frequentare fino alla sua maggiore età. Condividereste il segreto INSIEME.



Uno che fa un figlio (di cui non si occupa nè pre-occupa minimamente) con la sua amante che non ne può avere col marito, io lo definisco come minimo coglione, incosciente, pazzo furioso, inaffidabile. 

Pensi che i ragazzi si accontenterebbero solo di sapere che hanno un fratello e bon, e aspetterebbero di frequentarlo quando, se nessuno all'altro dice nulla? Dovrebbero essere loro a presentarsi un bel mattino e dirgli "bella zio, siamo fratelli, yeah"?


----------



## banshee (22 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Uno che fa un figlio (di cui non si occupa nè pre-occupa minimamente) con la sua amante che non ne può avere col marito, io lo definisco come minimo coglione, incosciente, pazzo furioso, inaffidabile.
> 
> *Pensi che i ragazzi si accontenterebbero solo di sapere che hanno un fratello e bon, e aspetterebbero di frequentarlo quando, se nessuno all'altro dice nulla? Dovrebbero essere loro a presentarsi un bel mattino e dirgli "bella zio, siamo fratelli, yeah"*?


è una situazione veramente delicata e difficile. io da figlia (non ho figli ancora) la prima reazione è "vorrei saperlo", vorrei sapere di chi sono figlia e se ho fratelli e non lo so. e quoto Farfalla su questo.

poi ho letto il tuo neretto e....e cavolo quanto hai ragione. io farei una tragedia..

quindi veramente situazione complicatissima. 

ovviamente non avendo figli io parlo da figlia e la vedo esclusivamente dal lato "figlio" che scopre di avere un genitore diverso e dei fratelli... io reagirei malissimo, però lo vorrei sapere. però la prenderei male


----------



## Tessa (22 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Uno che fa un figlio (di cui non si occupa nè pre-occupa minimamente) con la sua amante che non ne può avere col marito, io lo definisco come minimo coglione, incosciente, pazzo furioso, inaffidabile.
> 
> Pensi che i ragazzi si accontenterebbero solo di sapere che hanno un fratello e bon, e aspetterebbero di frequentarlo quando, se nessuno all'altro dice nulla? Dovrebbero essere loro a presentarsi un bel mattino e dirgli "bella zio, siamo fratelli, yeah"?



Tuo marito aveva i suoi motivi per decidere di stare da parte. Sbagliati forse ma erano i suoi motivi. E si è reso pure disponibile a spiegarli.
I ragazzi capiscono molto e si un giorno, se vorranno, avranno la possibilità di scegliere.
Certo la situazione è molto complessa, se non c'è trasparenza anche nell'altra famiglia......


----------



## Horny (22 Luglio 2015)

Boh, ma Mary non è il genitore di questo bambino.
che diritto avrebbe di intromettersi?


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tuo marito aveva i suoi motivi per decidere di stare da parte. Sbagliati forse ma erano i suoi motivi. E si è reso pure disponibile a spiegarli.
> I ragazzi capiscono molto e si un giorno, se vorranno, avranno la possibilità di scegliere.
> Certo la situazione è molto complessa, se non c'è trasparenza anche nell'altra famiglia......


Tessa, parliamo del mio ex marito che non ha mai fatto parola (con me) di questo suo figlio avuto da una relazione extra coniugale. Io l'ho saputo per vie traverse dopo il divorzio, e non ne ho mai parlato con nessun altro che non siano il mio attuale marito e i miei affetti più cari. L'altra è una famiglia tipo biutiful, in cui tutto apparentemente è al suo posto...  



Horny ha detto:


> Boh, ma Mary non è il genitore di questo bambino.
> che diritto avrebbe di intromettersi?



E' una delle domande che mi pongo. Ho responsabilità solo nei confronti dei miei figli, ai quali, quando sarà il momento, penso di dire tutto. 



Anch'io, se osservassi la questione solo col paraocchi del figlio direi che vorrei sapere se ho frateli sparsi per il mondo, certo, ma non è così. In questa situazione sono una Madre (dimenticando di essere l'ex moglie tradita a questi livelli).


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Uno che fa un figlio (di cui non si occupa nè pre-occupa minimamente) con la sua amante che non ne può avere col marito, io lo definisco come minimo coglione, incosciente, pazzo furioso, inaffidabile.
> 
> Pensi che i ragazzi si accontenterebbero solo di sapere che hanno un fratello e bon, e aspetterebbero di frequentarlo quando, se nessuno all'altro dice nulla? Dovrebbero essere loro a presentarsi un bel mattino e dirgli "bella zio, siamo fratelli, yeah"?


Infatti in questo caso è giusto anche che sappiano che hanno un padre che non si occupa di un figlio
Ripeto è giusto che sappiano quando è stronzo con la madre al punto di tradirla ma non è giusto che sappiano che ha un figlio di cui non si occupa?
Mah


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Boh, ma Mary non è il genitore di questo bambino.
> che diritto avrebbe di intromettersi?



E' la madre dei suoi fratelli


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti in questo caso è giusto anche che sappiano che hanno un padre che non si occupa di un figlio
> Ripeto è giusto che sappiano quando è stronzo con la madre al punto di tradirla ma non è giusto che sappiano che ha un figlio di cui non si occupa?
> Mah



A cosa gli servirebbe saperlo? Nell'economia della loro vita quale incidenza avrebbe un ulteriore macigno sulla figura di un padre che di già non brilla per presenza nè altro? Mai dato un euro di alimenti, mai cercati i figli se non il minimo sindacale, sia lui che tutta la sua numerosa famiglia, gente senza scrupoli, nè cuore, nè valori, nè cervello come lui?


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' la madre dei suoi fratelli



E quindi dovrei andare da questo ragazzo e dirglielo. Io??? Ma dovrei essere malata di mente per farlo...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A cosa gli servirebbe saperlo? Nell'economia della loro vita quale incidenza avrebbe un ulteriore macigno sulla figura di un padre che di già non brilla per presenza nè altro? Mai dato un euro di alimenti, mai cercati i figli se non il minimo sindacale, sia lui che tutta la sua numerosa famiglia, gente senza scrupoli, nè cuore, nè valori, nè cervello come lui?


Boh a me sembra di vivere su Marte
Questi ragazzi hanno un fratello e secondo te non hanno il diritto di saperlo?
Il padre si sta già dimostrando uno "stronzo" con loro a questo punto cosa cambia che sappiano che è stato ancora peggio con il loro fratello?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E quindi dovrei andare da questo ragazzo e dirglielo. Io??? Ma dovrei essere malata di mente per farlo...


No. Lo direi ai miei figli. Loro devono saperlo secondo me. non ho mai pensato che tu debba andare da lui.


----------



## Horny (22 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Lo direi ai miei figli. Loro devono saperlo secondo me. non ho mai pensato che tu debba andare da lui.


Se glielo dicono i figli non è uguale?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Se glielo dicono i figli non è uguale?


Di quello se ne può parlare e decidere cosa sia meglio. 
Ma ripeto che loro non lo sappiano per me è fuori dal mondo
Io mi regolo per i miei figli, per l'altro figlio si regoli la sua famiglia.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Lo direi ai miei figli. Loro devono saperlo secondo me. non ho mai pensato che tu debba andare da lui.


Lo diresti sapendo che comunque li sconvolgeresti? Gli passeresti una palla infuocata che da quel momento in poi dovrebbero gestire loro e solo loro? Li caricheresti della responsabilità di scegliere se tacere per sempre tenendosi il fardello addosso oppure se rivelare loro al fratello la verità (chè tanto a lui mai nessuno dirà nulla)? Ma stiamo scherzando? 

Per ora non se ne parla proprio; quando saranno più grandi vedremo.


La vigliaccheria, le malefatte e la sporcizia di altri non devono pagarla i miei figli, almeno finchè sono ragazzi innocenti. Quando riterrò che avranno strumenti a sufficienza per gestire serenamente la questione se ne parlerà.


----------



## Horny (22 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Di quello se ne può parlare e decidere cosa sia meglio.
> Ma ripeto che loro non lo sappiano per me è fuori dal mondo
> Io mi regolo per i miei figli, per l'altro figlio si regoli la sua famiglia.


Non lo sanno perché il loro padre
non ha ritenuto di dirglielo.
mary sarebbe molto scorretta, se intervenisse.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Non lo sanno perché il loro padre
> non ha ritenuto di dirglielo.
> mary sarebbe molto scorretta, se intervenisse.



Si. Non sono solo figli miei, anche se li ho cresciuti prima da sola poi col mio attuale marito.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Lo diresti sapendo che comunque li sconvolgeresti? Gli passeresti una palla infuocata che da quel momento in poi dovrebbero gestire loro e solo loro? Li caricheresti della responsabilità di scegliere se tacere per sempre tenendosi il fardello addosso oppure se rivelare loro al fratello la verità (chè tanto a lui mai nessuno dirà nulla)? Ma stiamo scherzando?
> 
> Per ora non se ne parla proprio; quando saranno più grandi vedremo.
> 
> ...


Ripeto se sei convinta, e mi sembri convinta, fai bene a fare quel che fai
Io avrei troppa paura che lo scoprissero e che mi odierebbero


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si. *Non sono solo figli miei*, anche se li ho cresciuti prima da sola poi col mio attuale marito.


Mi sono persa. Sarà il caldo


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E quindi dovrei andare da questo ragazzo e dirglielo. Io??? Ma dovrei essere malata di mente per farlo...


ma secondo te sei l'unica della città a saperlo? nessun'altro potrebbe avere dubbi?
chiedo perchè a volte la gente semina zizzania, girano voci allucinanti e ripensandoci io l'ho sentita già due volte questa cosa (nella mia città, eh)


----------



## georgemary (22 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> idem. una mia amica ha dei problemi alle ovaie e l'*utero retroflesso*, ha sempre fatto cure su cure, le avevano detto che aveva il 20% di possibilità di procreare (a 27 anni eh?), il marito ha gli spermatozoi lenti :rotfl::rotfl: non è una battuta, dalle analisi era risultato così.
> 
> hanno avuto la bimba (che ora ha 13 mesi) al primo colpo. al primo tentativo :rotfl:
> 
> per cui.....


l'utero retroflesso non comporta nessun problema cmq, una volta si pensava potesse causare sterilità, ma adesso è stato smentito tutto. E' semplicemente un'inclinazione diversa dell'utero, io ad es. lo ho retroverso e non ho avuto nessun problema a concepire. Durante la gravidanza col crescere del feto si mette nella posizione antiversa per poi ritornare alla posizione originaria.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Luglio 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> l'utero retroflesso non comporta nessun problema cmq, una volta si pensava potesse causare sterilità, ma adesso è stato smentito tutto. E' semplicemente un'inclinazione diversa dell'utero, io ad es. lo ho retroverso e non ho avuto nessun problema a concepire. Durante la gravidanza col crescere del feto si mette nella posizione antiversa per poi ritornare alla posizione originaria.



Buongiorno, come stai ?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Luglio 2015)

Conosco una coppia separata, il figlio di questi con tanti problemi derivanti da un certo tipo di alimentazione e da una crescita attraverso una coppia che...... sarebbe da denunciare per gli esempi dati.

Lui ora sta con un'altra donna, una delle tante amanti che l'hanno incastrato. Hanno avuto in seguito un figlio, fratellastro quindi del primo figlio di lui. 

Lui col primo figlio è adesso come allora inesistente, ora ha soltanto la "scusante" che "ha una buona scusa per non occuparsene, vedi gli alimenti ed altro ancora".

I fratelli sono come se non lo fossero, due persone che si conoscono ma che nulla hanno a che spartire tramite quel grado di parentela che li classifica fratelli. 

Vabbè mi andava di scriverlo, storia reale, nulla a che fare con congetture filosofiche e paroloni che commuovono, dura realtà.


----------



## georgemary (22 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Tessa, parliamo del mio ex marito che non ha mai fatto parola (con me) di questo suo figlio avuto da una relazione extra coniugale. Io l'ho saputo per vie traverse dopo il divorzio, e non ne ho mai parlato con nessun altro che non siano il mio attuale marito e i miei affetti più cari. L'altra è una famiglia tipo biutiful, in cui tutto apparentemente è al suo posto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io non lo direi.
Si turbano due famiglie e soprattutto il bambino (non ho capito l'età) che sta crescendo in un nucleo familiare sereno.
Anche se un giorno si venisse a sapere io fossi in un tuo figlio non me la prenderei minimamente con te, perchè tu non dicendo nulla, stai proteggendo la serenità di un bambino/ragazzo che neanche conosci, anzi per come si sono svolti i fatti, sei una gran donna a non dire nulla, molte si sarebbero vendicate.


----------



## georgemary (22 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buongiorno, come stai ?


ciao ultimo, sto bene. La bambina è un angioletto .
Ho solo caldissimo...si sta accupando, tu mi puoi capire!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Luglio 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> ciao ultimo, sto bene. La bambina è un angioletto .
> Ho solo caldissimo...si sta accupando, tu mi puoi capire!


ah ma allora ditelo che mi volete male, sono soltanto io a non dormire per via del pupo? Cercavo consolazione ed invece scrivi che è un angioletto.

Capisco e m'accupu pure io. Se penso all'inverno ed ai vari raffreddori dei pupi.... allora un m'accupu chiù e respiro a pieni polmoni. 

Fa vero caldo quest'anno. 

Il mio comincia a formare le frasi. Ti scrivo in siciliano sperando che altri non capiscano, altrimenti mi bacchettano, non farlo pure te eh.

U frati chiù danni disse na malaparuola e u nicareddu sentendolo ci rissi: un si ricinu i maliparuoli.! fanculu..! :facepalm:


----------



## banshee (23 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ah ma allora ditelo che mi volete male, sono soltanto io a non dormire per via del pupo? Cercavo consolazione ed invece scrivi che è un angioletto.
> 
> Capisco e m'accupu pure io. Se penso all'inverno ed ai vari raffreddori dei pupi.... allora un m'accupu chiù e respiro a pieni polmoni.
> 
> ...


Capito tutto


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Luglio 2015)

> Originariamente Scritto da *farfalla*      Mi sono persa. Sarà il caldo


 

                            "Non sono solo figli miei" vuol dire che i miei figli hanno anche  un padre, mio ex marito, colui che ha combinato l'inguacchio a insaputa  di tutti, e che non si pone minimamente il problema se dirlo o meno a  loro. Mi sono spiegata?



> Originariamente Scritto da *free*
> ma secondo te sei l'unica della città a saperlo? nessun'altro potrebbe avere dubbi?
> chiedo perchè a volte la gente semina zizzania, girano voci allucinanti e  ripensandoci io l'ho sentita già due volte questa cosa (nella mia  città, eh:mrgreen


 


La voce della relazione tra il mio ex e la donna con la quale ha avuto  il figlio girava eccome. Più d'uno venne a dirmi, ai tempi, di stare in  guardia e addirittura, quando lei rimase incinta, una persona si spinse a  commentare in mia presenza che la signora, cambiando "cavallo"  (testuali parole con le quali ho esordito anch'io sull'argomento) aveva  ottenuto il figlio tanto desiderato proprio in questo modo. Sinceramente  mi sembrava una cosa ai confini della realtà e non vi diedi peso. Di  pulci nelle orecchie me ne furono messe diverse, addirittura qualcuno mi  disse di averli beccati personalmente a copulare in campagna... Miravo  alla separazione già da un po' ma lui non schiodava, dunque non ero  propriamente concentrata sui suoi movimenti, anzi speravo che qualcuna  "se lo portasse via" e lasciasse libera me e i miei figli di condurre  una vita "normale" senza le sue continue alzate d'ingegno.

  Addirittura questa signora (l'amante), che gravitava nel mio stesso  ambiente di lavoro, un giorno mi avvicinò e mi chiese se avessi qualcosa  contro di lei perchè le sembrava che io la evitassi. A me erano  completamente indifferenti sia lei che la sua amicizia col mio ex  (passioni in comune), ma lei si giustificò a sproposito ribadendo che il  rapporto col mio ex era solo una grande amicizia e blabla. Rimasi  abbastanza sorpresa (ma chi t'ha chiesto niente, ma chi ti si fila?) e  solo successivamente capii che il suo era solo un passaggio per tastare  il terreno. 






> Originariamente Scritto da *georgemary*
> io non lo direi.
> Si turbano due famiglie e soprattutto il bambino (non ho capito l'età) che sta crescendo in un nucleo familiare sereno.
> Anche se un giorno si venisse a sapere io fossi in un tuo figlio non me  la prenderei minimamente con te, perchè tu non dicendo nulla, stai  proteggendo la serenità di un bambino/ragazzo che neanche conosci, anzi  per come si sono svolti i fatti, sei una gran donna a non dire nulla,  molte si sarebbero vendicate.


 

Grazie per il tuo commento. In realtà della serenità del ragazzo figlio  del mio ex marito non è che mi interessi granchè; penso soprattutto ai  miei di figli.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Grazie per il tuo commento. *In realtà della serenità del ragazzo figlio del mio ex marito non è che mi interessi granchè;* penso soprattutto ai miei di figli.


Mmm.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm.


Mi interessa nella misura in cui mi può stare a cuore la serenità di qualsiasi adolescente nel mondo. Di certo, io che non lo conosco neanche (mai parlato in vita mia) non ho responsabilità sulle modalità di crescita più opportune per lui. Ha 3 genitori, pensa te se tocca a me preoccuparmi di lui...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> "Non sono solo figli miei" vuol dire che i miei figli hanno anche  un padre, mio ex marito, colui che ha combinato l'inguacchio a insaputa  di tutti, e che non si pone minimamente il problema se dirlo o meno a  loro. Mi sono spiegata?


L'ho detto che è colpa del caldo. Ho letto "non sono figli miei" e non capivo
Scusa


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Grazie per il tuo commento. In realtà della serenità del ragazzo figlio  del mio ex marito non è che mi interessi granchè; penso soprattutto ai  miei di figli.


Ecco io invece avevo capito che ti facevi problemi per lui
Allora ti capisco ancora meno


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco io invece avevo capito che ti facevi problemi per lui
> Allora ti capisco ancora meno



Veramente neanch'io capisco te. Dovrei preoccuparmi del benessere del figlio che il mio ex marito ha avuto a mia insaputa con un'altra donna, mentre eravamo ancora sposati? Ripeto, mi può interessare alla stessa stregua di un qualunque adolescente nel mondo, ma non di certo sento di avere qualche responsabilità nei suoi confronti. Intanto lui beneficia di rimando che io mi taccia (anche se lo faccio per il bene dei miei figli e non del suo) e che non irrompa nella sua vita sconvolgendogliela; i conti questo ragazzo dovrà farli un giorno, se mai sprà tutto, con sua madre, col padre finto che lo sta crescendo e col vero padre. Io che cavolo c'entro con la sua vita? Mica capisco cosa ti aspetteresti da me (dico a te perchè dici di non capire la mia posizione).


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mi interessa nella misura in cui mi può stare a cuore la serenità di qualsiasi adolescente nel mondo. Di certo, io che non lo conosco neanche (mai parlato in vita mia) non ho responsabilità sulle modalità di crescita più opportune per lui. *Ha 3 genitori*, pensa te se tocca a me preoccuparmi di lui...


No, due. Comunque capisco ma non condivido. In ogni caso, vabbè. Spero il meglio per tutti perchè queste non sono situazioni facili a prescindere.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, due. Comunque capisco ma non condivido. In ogni caso, vabbè. Spero il meglio per tutti perchè queste non sono situazioni facili a prescindere.



No, tre (due ufficiali più uno biologico).


Non capisco cosa non condividi: tu se una tua ipotetica ex moglie avesse fatto un figlio con un altro (mentre era con te) e ora fosse fuori dalla tua vita, ti sentiresti di preoccuparti e occuparti della serenità del ragazzino?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> No, tre (due ufficiali più uno biologico).
> 
> 
> Non capisco cosa non condividi: tu se una tua ipotetica ex moglie avesse fatto un figlio con un altro (mentre era con te) e ora fosse fuori dalla tua vita, ti sentiresti di preoccuparti e occuparti della serenità del ragazzino?


I genitori sono quelli che lo crescono, un figlio. Non uno che lo fa e poi sti cazzi. No, quello non è un genitore. E' uno che ha donato lo sperma.  
Poi: io sono fatto male, probabilmente. Nel senso che è ovvio e sacrosanto che i miei figli abbiano la seduta in prima fila nel cinema del mio cuore (che romatico), ma. Certe volte guardo un bambino o un ragazzo e ci rivedo mio figlio, o mia figlia. Non so come spiegartelo meglio. Penso sempre che il bene di un bambino sia superiore a qualsiasi altro. Di qualunque bambino. Ma forse sono fatto male.


----------



## zanna (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> No, tre (due ufficiali più uno biologico).
> 
> Non capisco cosa non condividi: tu se una tua ipotetica ex moglie avesse fatto un figlio con un altro (mentre era con te) e ora fosse fuori dalla tua vita, ti sentiresti di preoccuparti e occuparti della serenità del ragazzino?


Bel casino che ha combinato il tuo ex penemunito ... la cosa ufficialmente non è palese dato che è emersa in modo poco ortodosso ... quindi per il resto del mondo che non sa te non sai ed è bene che la cosa resti tale ... un giorno se i tuoi figli dovessero scoprirlo sarà l'ingroppatore a doverlo spiegare e non tu ... potrebbero prenderla come una palata di merda gratuita (seee magari) pure intempestiva tua nei confronti del tuo ex ...


----------



## danny (23 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I genitori sono quelli che lo crescono, un figlio. Non uno che lo fa e poi sti cazzi. No, quello non è un genitore. E' uno che ha donato lo sperma.
> Poi: io sono fatto male, probabilmente. Nel senso che è ovvio e sacrosanto che i miei figli abbiano la seduta in prima fila nel cinema del mio cuore (che romatico), ma. Certe volte guardo un bambino o un ragazzo e ci rivedo mio figlio, o mia figlia. Non so come spiegartelo meglio. Penso sempre che il bene di un bambino sia superiore a qualsiasi altro. Di qualunque bambino. *Ma forse sono fatto male*.


No.:up:


----------



## zanna (23 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I genitori sono quelli che lo crescono, un figlio. Non uno che lo fa e poi sti cazzi. No, quello non è un genitore. E' uno che ha donato lo sperma.
> Poi: *io sono fatto male*, probabilmente. Nel senso che è ovvio e sacrosanto che *i miei figli abbiano la seduta in prima fila nel cinema del mio cuore (che romatico*), ma. Certe volte guardo un bambino o un ragazzo e ci rivedo mio figlio, o mia figlia. Non so come spiegartelo meglio. Penso sempre che il bene di un bambino sia superiore a qualsiasi altro. Di qualunque bambino. *Ma forse sono fatto male*.


Tenerone


----------



## Eratò (23 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I genitori sono quelli che lo crescono, un figlio. Non uno che lo fa e poi sti cazzi. No, quello non è un genitore. E' uno che ha donato lo sperma.
> Poi: io sono fatto male, probabilmente. Nel senso che è ovvio e sacrosanto che i miei figli abbiano la seduta in prima fila nel cinema del mio cuore (che romatico), ma. Certe volte guardo un bambino o un ragazzo e ci rivedo mio figlio, o mia figlia. Non so come spiegartelo meglio. Penso sempre che il bene di un bambino sia superiore a qualsiasi altro. Di qualunque bambino. Ma forse sono fatto male.


Non sei fatto male. Condivido.


----------



## georgemary (23 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ah ma allora ditelo che mi volete male, sono soltanto io a non dormire per via del pupo? Cercavo consolazione ed invece scrivi che è un angioletto.
> 
> Capisco e m'accupu pure io. Se penso all'inverno ed ai vari raffreddori dei pupi.... allora un m'accupu chiù e respiro a pieni polmoni.
> 
> ...


No anche io mi sveglio per le poppate, poi faccio allattamento esclusivo quindi mio marito dorme beatamente, però appena mangia si riaddormenta quindi riesco a riposare, certo il sonno spezzato c'è sono sicuramente più stanca, ma è molto tranquilla a picciridda


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Veramente neanch'io capisco te. Dovrei preoccuparmi del benessere del figlio che il mio ex marito ha avuto a mia insaputa con un'altra donna, mentre eravamo ancora sposati? Ripeto, mi può interessare alla stessa stregua di un qualunque adolescente nel mondo, ma non di certo sento di avere qualche responsabilità nei suoi confronti. Intanto lui beneficia di rimando che io mi taccia (anche se lo faccio per il bene dei miei figli e non del suo) e che non irrompa nella sua vita sconvolgendogliela; i conti questo ragazzo dovrà farli un giorno, se mai sprà tutto, con sua madre, col padre finto che lo sta crescendo e col vero padre. Io che cavolo c'entro con la sua vita? Mica capisco cosa ti aspetteresti da me (dico a te perchè dici di non capire la mia posizione).


no. Io pensavo che non dicessi ai tuoi figli questa cosa per non creare problemi all'altro
Se dell'altro "te ne freghi" non trovo un solo motivo per non dire ai tuoi figli la verità


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I genitori sono quelli che lo crescono, un figlio. Non uno che lo fa e poi sti cazzi. No, quello non è un genitore. E' uno che ha donato lo sperma.
> Poi: io sono fatto male, probabilmente. Nel senso che è ovvio e sacrosanto che i miei figli abbiano la seduta in prima fila nel cinema del mio cuore (che romatico), ma. Certe volte guardo un bambino o un ragazzo e ci rivedo mio figlio, o mia figlia. Non so come spiegartelo meglio. Penso sempre che il bene di un bambino sia superiore a qualsiasi altro. Di qualunque bambino. Ma forse sono fatto male.



Quello che scrivi potrebbe affermarlo qualunque Genitore, non è questione di essere fatti male o meno, qui il punto è che si è di fronte ad una scelta all'interno della quale si hanno responsabilità in primis nei confronti dei propri figli e solo in seconda battuta verso quelli degli altri che, ripeto per l'ennesima volta, hanno i loro adulti come punti di riferimento. Se poi devo passare pure per quella  inzenzibbile e senza cuore va bene, ma so di essere piuttosto serena in tutto ciò: ho incassato in silenzio, senza neanche fare una telefonata a lei per dirle quanto la trovo misera e piccola, ho cresciuto i figli e rimesso in piedi una vita dignitosa sulle macerie del primo matrimonio. Mi sono ripresa pure le corna (dal secondo marito) che, come avete avuto modo di leggere in questi mesi, mi hanno devastato come non mai, fino a punte di disperazione mai neanche immaginate prima. E sono viva, lucida e presente, con ancora tanto da fare, si spera di buono. Se poi devo pure aspirare al Nobel per la Pace mostrando i più alti livelli umani di Comprensione, Tolleranza e Bene sopra ogni cosa, non lo so. Sono umana.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> no. Io pensavo che non dicessi ai tuoi figli questa cosa per non creare problemi all'altro
> Se dell'altro "te ne freghi" non trovo un solo motivo per non dire ai tuoi figli la verità




Sei proprio cruda Farfalla; riduci a tre paroline (te ne freghi) un concetto molto più ampio, che ho cercato di spiegare mi pare.


E comunque che questa incomprensione e questa alzata di scudi per il bene supremo di un ragazzino che vi assicuro fa una vita dignitosissima, venga proprio da alcuni traditori, da coloro cioè che non hanno rispettato (e magari non rispettano tutt'ora) i propri coniugi, coloro che hanno scelto di amare e tutelare e difendere e proteggere per tutta la vita, mi fa veramente specie. Ma veramente. Ognuno si fa i cazzi propri in barba a ogni valore, salvo poi essere specialisti  del Bene per le vite degli altri..


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quello che scrivi potrebbe affermarlo qualunque Genitore, non è questione di essere fatti male o meno, qui il punto è che si è di fronte ad una scelta all'interno della quale si hanno responsabilità in primis nei confronti dei propri figli e solo in seconda battuta verso quelli degli altri che, ripeto per l'ennesima volta, hanno i loro adulti come punti di riferimento. Se poi devo passare pure per quella inzenzibbile e senza cuore va bene, ma so di essere piuttosto serena in tutto ciò: ho incassato in silenzio, senza neanche fare una telefonata a lei per dirle quanto la trovo misera e piccola, ho cresciuto i figli e rimesso in piedi una vita dignitosa sulle macerie del primo matrimonio. Mi sono ripresa pure le corna (dal secondo marito) che, come avete avuto modo di leggere in questi mesi, mi hanno devastato come non mai, fino a punte di disperazione mai neanche immaginate prima. E sono viva, lucida e presente, con ancora tanto da fare, si spera di buono. Se poi devo pure aspirare al Nobel per la Pace mostrando i più alti livelli umani di Comprensione, Tolleranza e Bene sopra ogni cosa, non lo so. Sono umana.



Ma io infatti ti capisco, razionalmente ti capisco bene. Non ti voglio criticare a forza. Cioè, ci sta quello che scrivi, come no. La responsabilità che scrivi ci sta tutta, ma è pure vero che non è che puoi realmente non considerare l'altro figlio. Cioè, la priorità la capisco, ma quello un ragazzo che non ha nè colpe nè nulla e non è che uno può lavarsene le mani e far finta che non esista o sti cazzi la sua vita. Anche in un discorso futuro, dico. Perchè, ripeto, per come la vedo io personalmente lascerei tutto com'è. C'è un equilibrio che funziona per tutti, mi pare, e tanto vale mantenerlo. E' vero che alterandolo si creerebbero altri equilibri ma con tutta probabilità non sarebbero così funzionali per tutti, i tuoi figli e sto ragazzo compresi. Poi un domani chi lo sa cosa/come/perchè ma non vedo il motivo adesso di buttare un macigno in uno stagno placido e tranquillo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io infatti ti capisco, razionalmente ti capisco bene. Non ti voglio criticare a forza. Cioè, ci sta quello che scrivi, come no. La responsabilità che scrivi ci sta tutta, ma è pure vero che non è che puoi realmente non considerare l'altro figlio. Cioè, la priorità la capisco, *ma quello un ragazzo che non ha nè colpe nè nulla e non è che uno può lavarsene le mani e far finta che non esista o sti cazzi la sua vita.* Anche in un discorso futuro, dico. Perchè, ripeto, per come la vedo io personalmente lascerei tutto com'è. C'è un equilibrio che funziona per tutti, mi pare, e tanto vale mantenerlo. E' vero che alterandolo si creerebbero altri equilibri ma con tutta probabilità non sarebbero così funzionali per tutti, i tuoi figli e sto ragazzo compresi. Poi un domani chi lo sa cosa/come/perchè ma non vedo il motivo adesso di buttare un macigno in uno stagno placido e tranquillo.


Ok. Siamo d'accordo.

Riguardo al grassetto: cosa dovrei fare *io *riguardo questo ragazzo se non lasciare che la sua vita si svolga come i suoi genitori hanno deciso debba procedere??

 Lavarsene le mani è una brutta espressione (che non ho usato), ma ti faccio presente che io non me le sono mai sporcate, non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ok. Siamo d'accordo.
> 
> Riguardo al grassetto: cosa dovrei fare *io *riguardo questo ragazzo se non lasciare che la sua vita si svolga come i suoi genitori hanno deciso debba procedere??
> 
> Lavarsene le mani è una brutta espressione (che non ho usato), ma ti faccio presente che io non me le sono mai sporcate, non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


Tu, per come la vedo io ripeto, non devi fare niente appunto. Vivi la tua vita e lascia vivere agli altri la loro. 
Lo so che non te le sei mai sporcate le mani, ma il fatto è che ad un certo momento tu hai, avrai, potresti avere vedi tu, la possibilità concreta di alterare il corso della vita di tutti, questo ragazzo compreso. E se mi scrivi che dalla sua serenità non ti interessa granchè, pur con tutte le priorità che posso accordarti e che hai ragione nell'evidenziare, hai fatto esattamente la scelta di non curartene. Ed in quel caso, bè sì, te ne saresti lavata le mani. Proprio come fece Pilato.


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ok. Siamo d'accordo.
> 
> Riguardo al grassetto: cosa dovrei fare *io *riguardo questo ragazzo se non lasciare che la sua vita si svolga come i suoi genitori hanno deciso debba procedere??
> 
> Lavarsene le mani è una brutta espressione (che non ho usato), ma ti faccio presente che io non me le sono mai sporcate, non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


scusa Mary ma tu per caso sai cosa ne pensa in tuo ex marito?
perchè a me sembra che sia lui il perno della situazione, nel senso che è lui che un domani potrebbe avere tipo un sussulto di paternità e buttare la bomba


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sei proprio cruda Farfalla; riduci a tre paroline* (te ne freghi) *un concetto molto più ampio, che ho cercato di spiegare mi pare.
> 
> 
> E comunque che questa incomprensione e questa alzata di scudi per il bene supremo di un ragazzino che vi assicuro fa una vita dignitosissima, venga proprio da alcuni traditori, da coloro cioè che non hanno rispettato (e magari non rispettano tutt'ora) i propri coniugi, coloro che hanno scelto di amare e tutelare e difendere e proteggere per tutta la vita, mi fa veramente specie. Ma veramente. Ognuno si fa i cazzi propri in barba a ogni valore, salvo poi essere specialisti  del Bene per le vite degli altri..


ho virgolettato proprio per fare un sunto del concetto e non dilungarmi
Paragoni il tradimento di un compagno al tradimento di un figlio. Per me imparagonabili.


----------



## georgemary (23 Luglio 2015)

Ok concordo con JB, se un giorno salterà fuori bene, altrimenti io non altererei gli equilibri di questi ragazzi, tu logicamente lo fai più per i tuoi figli, io dall'esterno vedo più debole l'altro ragazzo, è una botta bestiale venire a sapere che tuo padre non è tuo padre. Non capisco farfalla. Io non ci vedo nessun tradimento nei confronti dei figli. Poi se proprio qualcuno deve dire la verità dovrebbe essere il padre e non lei.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho virgolettato proprio per fare un sunto del concetto e non dilungarmi
> Paragoni il tradimento di un compagno al tradimento di un figlio. Per me imparagonabili.


Probabilmente perchè da una coppia- famiglia, nasce un figlio che è voluto. E da tutto ciò l'impegno si allarga e aumenta in maniera considerevole. 

Ma bisognerebbe andare considerare un po la questione, io Ultimo, pongo mia moglie come persona amata più di tutti, i figli sono l'espressione di un amore che li ha voluti. 

Da persona matura se tradisco capisco che sto tradendo quello che ho costruito e voluto.


----------



## Horny (23 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho virgolettato proprio per fare un sunto del concetto e non dilungarmi
> Paragoni il tradimento di un compagno al tradimento di un figlio. Per me imparagonabili.


cioè Mary starebbe tradendo i figli?


----------



## Horny (23 Luglio 2015)

Senza contare che, per quanto ne sa Mary,
la donna potrebbe aver fatto una inseminazione 
eterologa, o più probabilmente una embriodonazione,
data l'età.
tutto questo a prescindere dal fatto che per me, in questo caso,
lo tsunami che si provocherebbe nella vita di questo bambino renderebbe 
trascurabile il detrimento, davvero piuttosto incerto e modesto,
Che dovessero eventualmente subire i miei figli dalla mancanza
di questo "fratello".
Ma che poi....i suoi fratelli sono i colombiani, spero.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> cioè Mary starebbe tradendo i figli?


Si negandogli di dire loro che hanno un fratello. Io scoprendolo mi sentirei tradita


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se poi devo pure aspirare al Nobel per la Pace mostrando i più alti livelli umani di Comprensione, Tolleranza e Bene sopra ogni cosa, non lo so. Sono umana.


Applausi.
Ad una persona che ha passato quello che ha passato Mary (tra primo e secondo marito) le si DEVE concedere il sacrosanto diritto di pensare a sè a ai figli suoi. E basta.


----------



## Horny (23 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Applausi.
> Ad una persona che ha passato quello che ha passato Mary (tra primo e secondo marito) le si DEVE concedere il sacrosanto diritto di pensare a sè a ai figli suoi. E basta.


Secondo farfalla li sta' tradendo.


----------



## Horny (23 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si negandogli di dire loro che hanno un fratello. Io scoprendolo mi sentirei tradita


tu sei la stessa che scriveva che diletta doveva occuparsi del bene dei figli
negando loro i tradimenti del marito?


----------



## ivanl (23 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Secondo farfalla li sta' tradendo.


stavolta non sono d'accordo con lei. Non sta a Mary mettere in mezzo la cosa. Comunque, non ficnhe' non riterra' che abbiano la maturita' adatta a capire la cosa


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> tu sei la stessa che scriveva che diletta doveva occuparsi del bene dei figli
> negando loro i tradimenti del marito?


Certo. Per me una madre deve fare il bene dei suoi figli
In questo caso io credo che agirei diversamente  da Mary
Ma è i mio pensiero. Non dico che sono una madre migliore di lei. Non so come faccia a sopportare tutto questo ed è da ammirare. Io mi penso figlia e so che mi sentirei tradita nell'avermi negato un possibile rapporto con mio fratello.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Secondo farfalla li sta' tradendo.


Ho letto e NON condivido il suo pensiero, pur comprendendolo.
Mary ha argomentato da par suo (cioè, alla grandissima) i perchè e i percome non ritiene di dover sconvolgere, almeno per ora, certi equilibri. E se non l'ha fatto fin'ora dubito che lo farà in futuro.
Per conto mio, credo che i figli NON debbano necessariamente venire a conoscenza di tutte le cazzate (e questa è ENORME) fatte dai genitori. 
I ragazzi (sia i figli di Mary che il figlio del suo ex) vivranno benissimo senza sapere di avere un fratello/i.
Il segreto macera chi ne è a conoscenza.
Vogliamo distruggere tre ragazzi perchè DEVONO sapere ?
Ma 'sti cazzi...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho letto e NON condivido il suo pensiero, pur comprendendolo.
> Mary ha argomentato da par suo (cioè, alla grandissima) i perchè e i percome non ritiene di dover sconvolgere, almeno per ora, certi equilibri. E se non l'ha fatto fin'ora dubito che lo farà in futuro.
> Per conto mio, credo che i figli NON debbano necessariamente venire a conoscenza di tutte le cazzate (e questa è ENORME) fatte dai genitori.
> I ragazzi (sia i figli di Mary che il figlio del suo ex) vivranno benissimo senza sapere di avere un fratello/i.
> ...


I segreti possono per qualsiasi motivo non essere più segreti.
Io pensavo solo a questo e a come reagirei
E comunque l'idea che questi ragazzi crescano vivano e muoiano senza sapere di avere un fratello a me mette tristezza. Probabilmente perchè sono figlia unica e ho sognato da sempre un fratello. Darei di matto se sapessi di averne uno e chi era a conoscenza non me lo ha detto


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> I segreti possono per qualsiasi motivo non essere più segreti.
> Io pensavo solo a questo e a come reagirei
> E comunque l'idea che questi ragazzi crescano vivano e muoiano senza sapere di avere un fratello a me mette tristezza. Probabilmente perchè sono figlia unica e ho sognato da sempre un fratello. Darei di matto se sapessi di averne uno e chi era a conoscenza non me lo ha detto


Prova a mettere sulla bilancia il 'diritto' a sapere e le possibili conseguenze : se queste ultime si rivelassero devastanti per i ragazzi che ti dici ? Te la sfanghi con il diritto a sapere ? I figli di Mary immagino abbiano già sofferto per la separazione dal padre, e magari andargli a raccontare che quel padre - già non esemplare - ha procreato con una donna sposata che effetti credi che possa avere ?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Prova a mettere sulla bilancia il 'diritto' a sapere e le possibili conseguenze : se queste ultime si rivelassero devastanti per i ragazzi che ti dici ? Te la sfanghi con il diritto a sapere ? I figli di Mary immagino abbiano già sofferto per la separazione dal padre, e magari andargli a raccontare che quel padre - già non esemplare - ha procreato con una donna sposata che effetti credi che possa avere ?


Che la decisione di Mary sia difficilissima non lo metto in dubbio
Parlo da figlia non da madre
Certo che resterei sconvolta nello scoprire ma ringrazierei per avere il tempo di provare a conoscerlo e a instaurare un rapporto. Poi magari mi sta sule palle e non lo frequento ma sarebbe una mia scelta non una scelta imposta.
Parliamo di tradimenti qui e diciamo che il coniuge tradito ha il diritto di sapere in modo da decidere della sua vita
Invece in questo caso decidiamo noi per dei ragazzi non dandogli la medesima possibilità?


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che la decisione di Mary sia difficilissima non lo metto in dubbio
> Parlo da figlia non da madre
> Certo che resterei sconvolta nello scoprire ma ringrazierei per avere il tempo di provare a conoscerlo e a instaurare un rapporto. Poi magari mi sta sule palle e non lo frequento ma sarebbe una mia scelta non una scelta imposta.
> Parliamo di tradimenti qui e diciamo che il coniuge tradito ha il diritto di sapere in modo da decidere della sua vita
> Invece in questo caso decidiamo noi per dei ragazzi non dandogli la medesima possibilità?


Farfalla,
comprendo ma non condivido.
Credo che Mary si sia interrogata per anni sul punto, e se ha deciso per un verso e non per l'altro avrà sicuramente scelto il meglio, per lei e per i suoi figli.
Non non sappiamo nulla di come sono fatti i ragazzi : se particolarmente sensibili, sono sicuro che la notizia sarebbe devastante, e sinceramente io non me la sentirei di farli partecipi di qualcosa che - al limite - dovrebbe essere affrontata in prima persona da chi l'inguacchio lo ha combinato.
E' logico, e naturale, che col suo vissuto Mary tenda a proteggere i suoi figli : con DUE unioni andate a male cos'altro dovrebbe fare ? Provocare una possibile terza tragedia familiare ?
Io mi auguro che il segreto la accompagni fino alla fine dei suoi giorni.
Se all'epoca non avesse indagato ('segreto professionale violato') forse si sarebbe risparmiata questo macigno.
Che almeno lo risparmi ai suoi figli e all'altro ragazzo.


----------



## Horny (23 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che la decisione di Mary sia difficilissima non lo metto in dubbio
> Parlo da figlia non da madre
> Certo che resterei sconvolta nello scoprire ma ringrazierei per avere il tempo di provare a conoscerlo e a instaurare un rapporto. Poi magari mi sta sule palle e non lo frequento ma sarebbe una mia scelta non una scelta imposta.
> Parliamo di tradimenti qui e diciamo che il coniuge tradito ha il diritto di sapere in modo da decidere della sua vita
> Invece in questo caso decidiamo noi per dei ragazzi non dandogli la medesima possibilità?


Ma qua non si tratta della loro vita, bensì di vite altrui!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma qua non si tratta della loro vita, bensì di vite altrui!!!!!


Anche della loro


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Farfalla,
> comprendo ma non condivido.
> Credo che Mary si sia interrogata per anni sul punto, e se ha deciso per un verso e non per l'altro avrà sicuramente scelto il meglio, per lei e per i suoi figli.
> Non non sappiamo nulla di come sono fatti i ragazzi : se particolarmente sensibili, sono sicuro che la notizia sarebbe devastante, e sinceramente io non me la sentirei di farli partecipi di qualcosa che - al limite - dovrebbe essere affrontata in prima persona da chi l'inguacchio lo ha combinato.
> ...


É dall'inizio che dico che sono certa che Mary stia agendo per il bene dei suoi figli. Non ho motivo per pensare diversamente. Non la sto giudicando ne criticando. Esprimo solo il mio sentire che non modifica di nulla il sentire di Mary


----------



## Horny (23 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo. Per me una madre deve fare il bene dei suoi figli
> In questo caso io credo che agirei diversamente  da Mary
> Ma è i mio pensiero. Non dico che sono una madre migliore di lei. Non so come faccia a sopportare tutto questo ed è da ammirare. Io mi penso figlia e so che mi sentirei tradita nell'avermi negato un possibile rapporto con mio fratello.


non mi sono spiegata.
mi pare incoerente, dal tuo punto vista,
sostenere che i figli vadano protetti da verità anche quando chiedono
e su cose molto più vicine e inerenti la loro vita (tradimenti del marito convivente di diletta)
e poi ritenere corretto rivelare loro un fatto che pertiene soprattutto a vite altrui.
ivanl ha capito di certo cosa intendevo.


----------



## Horny (23 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche della loro


Molto marginalmente, relativamente alle altrui.
mentre un tradimento riguarda in primis 
e davvero le scelte di vita del tradito.


----------



## Horny (23 Luglio 2015)

Io un domani i figli chiedessero risponderei loro
di parlarne con il padre.
unico che può sapere se la paternità sia possibile.
Se lui negasse chiederei loro se reputano di interferire 
in vite altrui con conseguenze presumibilmente pesanti per
Qualcosa che non è ne una certezza ne un sentimento.


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Io un domani i figli chiedessero risponderei loro
> di parlarne con il padre.



quoto
secondo me è il padre, ex marito della Mary, che potrebbe intercettare il da farsi, e non è un uomo svanito nel nulla (succede anche questo purtroppo), ma è il padre di tre figli


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu, per come la vedo io ripeto, non devi fare niente appunto. Vivi la tua vita e lascia vivere agli altri la loro.
> Lo so che non te le sei mai sporcate le mani, ma il fatto è che ad un certo momento tu hai, avrai, potresti avere vedi tu, la possibilità concreta di alterare il corso della vita di tutti, questo ragazzo compreso. E se mi scrivi che dalla sua serenità non ti interessa granchè, pur con tutte le priorità che posso accordarti e che hai ragione nell'evidenziare,* hai fatto esattamente la scelta di non curartene. Ed in quel caso, bè sì, te ne saresti lavata le mani. Proprio come fece Pilato*.



Dimmi una sola ragione del perchè mi dovrei arrogare il diritto di entrare nella vita di uno sconosciuto (il ragazzo) e sconvolgergliela (nel bene o nel male non possiamo saperlo) con rivelazioni che nè sua madre, nè suo padre biologico nè il padre che lo cresce si sognano di fargli. Dimmene solo una. 



free ha detto:


> scusa Mary ma tu per caso sai cosa ne pensa in tuo ex marito?
> perchè a me sembra che sia lui il perno della situazione, nel senso che è lui che un domani potrebbe avere tipo un sussulto di paternità e buttare la bomba



Non lo so perchè non ci parlo da anni. Credo che si faccia la sua vita senza farsi troppi problemi a riguardo, ma non ho idea di cosa gli possa passare per la mente realmente. Non lo so.

In odore di separazione, che lui osteggiava con tutte le sue forze, molti anni fa, l'unico modo per metterlo a tacere o fermarlo addirittura quando era fuori di casa e tentava di rientrare con tutti i mezzi, anche facendo leva sui sentimenti dei figli per lui, era quello di ventilare la possibilità di fare un test di paternità al figlio della sua amica del cuore (la buttavo lì seguendo la scia dei pettegolezzi che mi riferivano riferiti, ma ovviamente non avrei avuto nessun potere di fare nulla). Magicamente si chetava e metteva la coda tra le gambe. Anche per questo tipo di sensazioni successivamente, a mente fredda, mi sono attivata, in maniera molto soft, e con un po' di fortuna ne sono venuta a capo.



farfalla ha detto:


> ho virgolettato proprio per fare un sunto del concetto e non dilungarmi
> Paragoni il tradimento di un compagno al tradimento di un figlio. Per me imparagonabili.



Allora. Tradimento significa violare un patto, giusto? E che si tradisca quello col proprio coniuge andandosene a trombare con un altro o innamorandosene addirittura è pacifico. Il patto con i figli qual è? Per me risiede nell'averne cura, nel proteggerli, nell'essere onesti con loro, nell'impegnarsi a trasmettere  valori  e principi sani: in che modo procrastinare i tempi della rivelazione di qualcosa che li riguarda, aspettando il momento in cui si ritiene che siano abbastanza maturi e pronti per gestire una cosa così grossa, costituirebbe un tradimento? Il movente del tradimento verso un coniuge è fondamentalmente l'egoismo, il pensare essenzialmente a se stessi e ai propri bisogni, mentre quello che impedisce ad una madre di dire una cosa come quella di cui stiamo parlando è teso al loro bene, non al proprio. Di che cacchio stamo a parlà, Farfà?
Sono imparagonabili, sono d'accordo con te, ma proprio perchè l'uno non ci appizza un beneamato con l'altro. Sono  cose che partono da sorgenti diverse; ho tirato in ballo  il tradimento verso il coniuge, perchè mi fa rabbia che chi viola un Patto con la P maiuscola venga a sermonare su scelte nei confronti dei figli che sono il Bene supremo di ogni mamma.

Se poi vogliamo aggiungere il tradimento nei confronti di questo ragazzo ignaro, proprio non mi tange. Ma zero. Spero abbia una vita felice. Punto.


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dimmi una sola ragione del perchè mi dovrei arrogare il diritto di entrare nella vita di uno sconosciuto (il ragazzo) e sconvolgergliela (nel bene o nel male non possiamo saperlo) con rivelazioni che nè sua madre, nè suo padre biologico nè il padre che lo cresce si sognano di fargli. Dimmene solo una.
> 
> 
> io non ne trovo nemmeno una...
> ...


blu


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Luglio 2015)

Quoto Horny, Free, Ultimo e Jim che danno voce e neretto a tutti i pensieri miei che non esprimo. Ringraziandoli.

Farfalla, da figlia unica alla quale sarà mancato un fratello, non riesce a spostarsi da una certa visione romantica della questione. Dovrebbe farlo invece, e guadagnare la postazione di mamma, tanto per vedere l'effettocheffà.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata.
> mi pare incoerente, dal tuo punto vista,
> sostenere che i figli vadano protetti da verità anche quando chiedono
> e su cose molto più vicine e inerenti la loro vita (tradimenti del marito convivente di diletta)
> ...


nella loro vita che mio marito mi ha tradito o che ci lasciamo perchè non ci amiamo più non cambia nulla. Il risultato è che ci siamo separati
Cambia un filino sapere di avere o non avere un fratello


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dimmi una sola ragione del perchè mi dovrei arrogare il diritto di entrare nella vita di uno sconosciuto (il ragazzo) e sconvolgergliela (nel bene o nel male non possiamo saperlo) con rivelazioni che nè sua madre, nè suo padre biologico nè il padre che lo cresce si sognano di fargli. Dimmene solo una.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non mi sembra tu lo sia prima grassetto
secondo grassetto: probabilmente viviamo il bene supremo dei nostri figli in modo diverso. Per me fare il loro bene è non negargli l'esistenza di un fratello.
E ripeto hai i tuoi buoni motivi e visto che sono certissima dell'amore che provi per loro sono certa che tu agisca per quel che pensi essere la cosa migliore
Stiamo discutendo di punti di vista diversi. Non sto dicendo che sei una stronza


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quoto Horny, Free, Ultimo e Jim che danno voce e neretto a tutti i pensieri miei che non esprimo. Ringraziandoli.
> 
> Farfalla, da figlia unica alla quale sarà mancato un fratello, non riesce a spostarsi da una certa visione romantica della questione. Dovrebbe farlo invece, e g*uadagnare la postazione di mamma, tanto per vedere l'effettocheffà.*


Non credo riuscirei a nasconderglielo ma è indubbio che non essendoci dentro non posso saperlo.
Non ho visione romantica. Anzi è probabile che non si frequenteranno mai. Ma deve essere una decisione loro. Non posso decidere io se loro devono o non devono frequentare un fratello


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> nella loro vita che mio marito mi ha tradito o che ci lasciamo perchè non ci amiamo più non cambia nulla. Il risultato è che ci siamo separati



Questo lo dici tu. Non puoi sapere le ripercussioni che una separazione può innescare nei figli.




farfalla ha detto:


> Cambia un filino sapere di avere o non avere un fratello


Potrebbe. Ma anche no.


Non è che un legame di sangue necessariamente debba sfociare in un grande amore per tutta la vita. Personalmente amo mia sorella più della mia vita, ma vedo tantissimi consanguinei che si fanno le guerre più assurde, dunque l'assunto che ribadisci potrebbe tranquillamente rivelarsi un fake.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non mi sembra tu lo sia prima grassetto
> secondo grassetto: probabilmente viviamo il bene supremo dei nostri figli in modo diverso. Per me fare il loro bene è non negargli l'esistenza di un fratello.
> E ripeto hai i tuoi buoni motivi e visto che sono certissima dell'amore che provi per loro sono certa che tu agisca per quel che pensi essere la cosa migliore
> Stiamo discutendo di punti di vista diversi. Non sto dicendo che sei una stronza



Che tu sottolineassi il primo grassetto, che ho comunque volutamente inserito, era prevedibile e, perdonami, perfino un po' banale. 

Fare il bene dei figli è anche operare scelte difficili e assumersene tutte le responsabilità. Anche che qualcuno possa pensare che sei una stronza ( e disonesta, come dici tu), nella consapevolezza che ci sarebbe qualcun altro che, al contrario, lo direbbe comunque


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2015)

Se ho inteso bene la situazione globale hai preso una decisione che condivido perchè c'è  in gioco la vita di più persone. La verità a volte ha prezzi troppo cari.non so dire al 100% cosa farei io.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu. Non puoi sapere le ripercussioni che una separazione può innescare nei figli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo
Potrebbe o no. Non voglio essere io quella che decide però


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Che tu sottolineassi il primo grassetto, che ho comunque volutamente inserito, era prevedibile e, perdonami, perfino un po' banale.
> 
> Fare il bene dei figli è anche operare scelte difficili e assumersene tutte le responsabilità. Anche che qualcuno possa pensare che sei una stronza ( e disonesta, come dici tu), nella consapevolezza che ci sarebbe qualcun altro che, al contrario, lo direbbe comunque


non ho detto che sei stronza ho detto l'opposto
Oggi c'è la gara a mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto
Non sei onesta con loro in questo poi lo puoi essere in tutto il resto e in tutti gli ambiti della tua vita. Quindi non ti ho detto che sei dinonesta in generale
Esattamente come io non sono onesta con mio marito ma lo sono nel resto della mia vita


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2015)

Anche le legislazioni regolamentano la cittadinanza e le relazioni famigliari basandosi su legami di sangue o di suolo e di relazioni.
Per me i figli sono di chi li cresci e i miei figli avrebbero potuto avere fratelli neri o orientali e sarebbero stati i veri fratelli.
Ho visto troppi fratelli genetici comportarsi da nemici.
Il fatto che quel bambino sia nato dai genitori che lo crescono, da una fecondazione assistita o da un tradimento così come se fosse stato adottato penso che non sia cosa nella quale si debba interferire.
La genetica è importante solo per alcune malattie. Forse.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ho detto che sei stronza ho detto l'opposto
> Oggi c'è la gara a mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto
> Non sei onesta con loro in questo poi lo puoi essere in tutto il resto e in tutti gli ambiti della tua vita. Quindi non ti ho detto che sei dinonesta in generale
> Esattamente come io non sono onesta con mio marito ma lo sono nel resto della mia vita


Allora è sul concetto di onestà che ci siamo ingrippate. Per te vuol dire dire la verità ad ogni costo, per me significa essere moralmente integri e agire in piena lealtà e rettitudine. Per te sarei onesta se dicessi ai figli e al ragazzo che sono fratelli, per amore di verità assoluta, per me è onestà lasciare (per ora) che le cose seguano il loro corso vista l'esistenza di persone adulte che dovrebbero sentire il peso di questa "onestà" mancata molto più di quanto non lo senta io e che, pare, se ne freghino, o scelgano diversamente per i motivi più disparati.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche le legislazioni regolamentano la cittadinanza e le relazioni famigliari basandosi su legami di sangue o di suolo e di relazioni.
> Per me i figli sono di chi li cresci e i miei figli avrebbero potuto avere fratelli neri o orientali e sarebbero stati i veri fratelli.
> Ho visto troppi fratelli genetici comportarsi da nemici.
> Il fatto che quel bambino sia nato dai genitori che lo crescono, da una fecondazione assistita o da un tradimento così come se fosse stato adottato penso che non sia cosa nella quale si debba interferire.
> La genetica è importante solo per alcune malattie. Forse.



Grazie per l'intervento.


----------



## Tradito? (23 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche le legislazioni regolamentano la cittadinanza e le relazioni famigliari basandosi su legami di sangue o di suolo e di relazioni.
> Per me i figli sono di chi li cresci e i miei figli avrebbero potuto avere fratelli neri o orientali e sarebbero stati i veri fratelli.
> Ho visto troppi fratelli genetici comportarsi da nemici.
> Il fatto che quel bambino sia nato dai genitori che lo crescono, da una fecondazione assistita o da un tradimento così come se fosse stato adottato penso che non sia cosa nella quale si debba interferire.
> La genetica è importante solo per alcune malattie. Forse.


giustissimo


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dimmi una sola ragione del perchè mi dovrei arrogare il diritto di entrare nella vita di uno sconosciuto (il ragazzo) e sconvolgergliela (nel bene o nel male non possiamo saperlo) con rivelazioni che nè sua madre, nè suo padre biologico nè il padre che lo cresce si sognano di fargli. Dimmene solo una.


Nessuna. Non ce ne sono. Infatti fai bene, l'ho pure scritto. Se però ti comportassi diversamente, o ti comporterai diversamente, infischiandotene di quello che potrebbe accadere a sto ragazzo, la questione per me cambierebbe. Tutto lì.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Allora è sul concetto di onestà che ci siamo ingrippate. Per te vuol dire dire la verità ad ogni costo, per me significa essere moralmente integri e agire in piena lealtà e rettitudine. Per te sarei onesta se dicessi ai figli *e al ragazzo *che sono fratelli,* per amore di verità assoluta*, per me è onestà lasciare (per ora) che le cose seguano il loro corso vista l'esistenza di persone adulte che dovrebbero sentire il peso di questa "onestà" mancata molto più di quanto non lo senta io e che, pare, se ne freghino, o scelgano diversamente per i motivi più disparati.


No
il ragazzo non è affar tuo
Non per amore di verità ma perchè è un fratello e dovrebbe essere parte integrante della loro vita o meglio loro devono decidere quale vogliono sia il suo ruolo


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No
> il ragazzo non è affar tuo
> Non per amore di verità ma perchè è un fratello e dovrebbe essere parte integrante della loro vita o meglio loro devono decidere quale vogliono sia il suo ruolo



Se tutti e tre fossero ad armi pari, cioè se tutti sapessero la verità, il tuo discorso ci potrebbe anche stare, ma non dimentichiamo  che l'altro è ignaro di tutto, quindi la patata bollente sarebbe tutta in mano ai miei figli. Cioè laddove degli adulti hanno operato scelleratamente prima e  vigliaccamente poi, dovrebbero essere dei ragazzi innocenti a sbrogliare il tutto, e per giunta per mano della madre? Non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nessuna. Non ce ne sono. Infatti fai bene, l'ho pure scritto. Se però ti comportassi diversamente, o ti comporterai diversamente, infischiandotene di quello che potrebbe accadere a sto ragazzo, la questione per me cambierebbe. Tutto lì.



Se fossi stata una bastarda  della peggior specie (a volte le persone ferite si trasformano) avrei messo su un  casino inenarrabile. Non me ne infischio di cosa potrebbe accadere a questo ragazzo, ma mi interessa alla stessa stregua  di chiunque  altro al mondo; non rappresenta niente di speciale o solo particolare per me. È un peccato mortale? Dovrebbe essere diversamente? Secondo quale logica?


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se fossi stata una bastarda  della peggior specie (a volte le persone ferite si trasformano) avrei messo su un  casino inenarrabile. Non me ne infischio di cosa potrebbe accadere a questo ragazzo, ma mi interessa alla stessa stregua  di chiunque  altro al mondo; non rappresenta niente di speciale o solo particolare per me. È un peccato mortale? Dovrebbe essere diversamente? Secondo quale logica?



:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se fossi stata una bastarda della peggior specie (a volte le persone ferite si trasformano) avrei messo su un casino inenarrabile. Non me ne infischio di cosa potrebbe accadere a questo ragazzo, ma mi interessa alla stessa stregua di chiunque altro al mondo; non rappresenta niente di speciale o solo particolare per me. È un peccato mortale? Dovrebbe essere diversamente? Secondo quale logica?


Ho già scritto.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:



Mi fai un piacere? Posso usare i post che hai scritto a favore di mary per farli anche miei? 

( ma non potevo soltanto quotarti mi dirai tu)? Io rispondo, no, perchè al momento ho il sivo. babbio. 

Se non conosci le parole sivo e babbio, perdi punti.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se tutti e tre fossero ad armi pari, cioè se tutti sapessero la verità, il tuo discorso ci potrebbe anche stare, ma non dimentichiamo  che l'altro è ignaro di tutto, quindi la patata bollente sarebbe tutta in mano ai miei figli. Cioè laddove degli adulti hanno operato scelleratamente prima e  vigliaccamente poi, dovrebbero essere dei ragazzi innocenti a sbrogliare il tutto, e per giunta per mano della madre? Non ci siamo proprio.


Tu conosci i tuoi figli ed è giusto che agisci come credi sia bene per loro.
Se sei certa che se un giorno lo scoprissero non si incaxzerebbero a mina fai bene.
Se tu fossi mia madre ti direi per favore non nascondermi una cosa così importante. 
Ma non tutte le madri sono uguali e non tutti i figli


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi fai un piacere? Posso usare i post che hai scritto a favore di mary per farli anche miei?
> 
> ( ma non potevo soltanto quotarti mi dirai tu)? Io rispondo, no, perchè al momento ho il sivo. babbio.
> 
> Se non conosci le parole sivo e babbio, perdi punti.


Dalle mie parti 'sivo' ha un significato specifico (significa 'sporco'). 'Babbio' non so, parente di 'babbione' ?
Usa pure i miei post...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu conosci i tuoi figli ed è giusto che agisci come credi sia bene per loro.
> Se sei certa che se un giorno lo scoprissero non si incaxzerebbero a mina fai bene.
> Se tu fossi mia madre ti direi per favore non nascondermi una cosa così importante.
> Ma non tutte le madri sono uguali e non tutti i figli


io invece mi domando solo una cosa: nel malaugurato caso che un domani ad uno di qusti ragazzi possa servire un trapianto... tutti zitti?
Nel malaugurato caso che questo ragazzo abbia dei problemi(dico lui che è figlio unico), tutti sempre zitti?
Oppure il fatto di avere fratelli e padri è importante solo in casi di vita e di morte?
Allora, se diventa utile, diventa anche giusto?
Allora, il fatto di avere metà del patrimonio genetico in comune, assume un valore che prima non aveva?
Domande, eh?
Poi secondo me in questa situazione non è Mary che dovrebbe parlare.
Oddio, io a figli grandi lo direi. Maggiorenni.
Non parlerei di coglioni ma di cose che succedono e scelte che si fanno.
Ma sono decisioni delicatissime e personalissime.
Però lo sono anche i diritti delle persone, e tra questi il diritto di conoscere la propria identità, credo.


----------



## disincantata (23 Luglio 2015)

cristianpe ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Cristiano ho 42 anni e da 13 sono sposato con una bellissima donna abbiamo due figli e viviamo una vita normale agli occhi degli altri estremamente trasgressiva in privato insomma della mia vita sessuale non posso lamentarmi.
> Premetto che non sono abituato a raccontare le mie cose ad un forum ma questa cosa non riesco a tenerla e non posso dirla nemmeno al mio amico più fidato ma sento che devo parlarne quindi eccomi qui:
> la storia inizia un paio di mesi fa quando lei ha scoperto di essere incinta le solite cose ritardo mestruale, test....panico :nuke: giro dal ginecologo ed eccomi qui nonostante al secondo figlio ci eravamo detti che bastava così sarò di nuovo padre escludendo aborti e via dicendo la gravidanza andrà avanti tra la sua felicità e la mia perplessità ma non mi fraitendete non sono perplesso perchè avrò il terzo figlio ma sono perplesso avvilito e incazzato perchè a sua insaputa 12 mesi orsono in un dei miei viaggi ed in totale segretezza ho praticato una vasectomia e dai controlli successivi è emerso che sono perfettamente sterile e adesso come la mettiamo?
> PS evitate l'ironia perchè è completamente fuori luogo
> ...


Che vuol dire estremamente trasgressiva?


----------



## georgemary (23 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu conosci i tuoi figli ed è giusto che agisci come credi sia bene per loro.
> Se sei certa che se un giorno lo scoprissero non si incaxzerebbero a mina fai bene.
> Se tu fossi mia madre ti direi per favore non nascondermi una cosa così importante.
> Ma non tutte le madri sono uguali e non tutti i figli


ma perchè si dovrebbero incaxxare?
Che c'entra la madre? Lei neanche può esserne sicura al 100%, può ipotizzare solo e se qualcuno deve dire qualcosa a loro dovrebbe essere il padre e poi perchè? Se tutti, madre, padre biologico, padre "che ha cresciuto" hanno accettato questa situazione perchè andare a scombussolare l'esistenza di un ragazzo che crede di vivere in una famiglia normale?
Ma poi i fratelli sono quelli con cui si cresce, perchè dovrei tenerci così tanto a conoscerne uno che mio padre ha avuto con una storia extraconiugale? Non lo so, io taccerei per sempre e non mi porrei neanche la questione sul da farsi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io invece mi domando solo una cosa: nel malaugurato caso che un domani ad uno di qusti ragazzi possa servire un trapianto... tutti zitti?
> Nel malaugurato caso che questo ragazzo abbia dei problemi(dico lui che è figlio unico), tutti sempre zitti?
> Oppure il fatto di avere fratelli e padri è importante solo in casi di vita e di morte?
> Allora, se diventa utile, diventa anche giusto?
> ...



Intanto incrociamo le dita. Non c'è tutta questa compatibilità tra consanguinei, soprattutto a metà.


----------



## spleen (23 Luglio 2015)

Quale garanzia c'è che conoscere la verità sulle proprie origini ed il fatto di avere dei fratellastri di sangue sia indispensabile per farci vivere meglio?


----------



## georgemary (24 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Quale garanzia c'è che conoscere la verità sulle proprie origini ed il fatto di avere dei fratellastri di sangue sia indispensabile per farci vivere meglio?


Nessuna, e poi tutti dovrebbero essere d'accordo sul dirlo, i due padri e la madre per non sconvolgere l'esistenza del ragazzo.

Perchè Mary ha deciso di tacere per i suoi figli, ma diciamo che, potrebbe essere una notizia "pesante", ma sempre di meno di quella di un ragazzo che vive in un nucleo familiare apparentemente sereno e mai poi e poi mai immagina che il padre non è il suo.
Dopotutto da quello che ho capito Mary già si stava separando, quindi che il padre potesse avere altre storie potrebbe risultare anche normale e per me scoprire di avere un fratellastro, è una notizia che può colpire, ma accettabile, non sconvolge per me, i figli di Mary li vedo più forti in questa situazione, l'anello debole è l'altro ragazzo.

E poi ammettiamo che Mary lo dica, questi due ragazzi che fanno? Se lo vogliono conoscere? Vanno dal fratello e gli dicono "sai sei nostro fratello" e quel ragazzo come la prende? Che i suoi non hanno detto niente? Ma vi rendete conto del casino? Non è per nulla compito di Mary dire questa cosa ai figli, si dovrebbe dire solo se i tre sono d'accordo nel dirlo e da quello che ho capito all'ex marito di MAry non interessa nulla, quindi che Mary taccia per sempre è l'unica soluzione possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Nessuna, e poi tutti dovrebbero essere d'accordo sul dirlo, i due padri e la madre per non sconvolgere l'esistenza del ragazzo.
> 
> Perchè Mary ha deciso di tacere per i suoi figli, ma diciamo che, potrebbe essere una notizia "pesante", ma sempre di meno di quella di un ragazzo che vive in un nucleo familiare apparentemente sereno e mai poi e poi mai immagina che il padre non è il suo.
> Dopotutto da quello che ho capito Mary già si stava separando, quindi che il padre potesse avere altre storie potrebbe risultare anche normale e per me scoprire di avere un fratellastro, è una notizia che può colpire, ma accettabile, non sconvolge per me, i figli di Mary li vedo più forti in questa situazione, l'anello debole è l'altro ragazzo.
> ...


Infatti la formula  "taccia per sempre" credo che abbia questo significato.

Se sai che si stanno sposando inconsapevolmente fratello e sorella dillo prima del matrimonio  (evidentemente non si stato detto nel corso dei decenni precedenti) oppure fatti i fatti tuoi e non rovinare dopo una famiglia.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho letto e NON condivido il suo pensiero, pur comprendendolo.
> Mary ha argomentato da par suo (cioè, alla grandissima) i perchè e i percome non ritiene di dover sconvolgere, almeno per ora, certi equilibri. E se non l'ha fatto fin'ora dubito che lo farà in futuro.
> Per conto mio, credo che i figli NON debbano necessariamente venire a conoscenza di tutte le cazzate (e questa è ENORME) fatte dai genitori.
> I ragazzi (sia i figli di Mary che il figlio del suo ex) vivranno benissimo senza sapere di avere un fratello/i.
> ...



Credo che certi discorsi parlati a quattro occhi già di per se prendono certi aspetti "elevati" che poco hanno a che fare con la realtà, quando poi questi discorsi vengono discussi, scrivendoli, "l'elevatezza" si amplifica. 
E non voglio dire che non sono elevati certi argomenti e che questi non hanno delle ripercussioni sulle persone, voglio dire che nelle proprie storie dietro c'è la/e persona/e stesse che prendono delle scelte in base al proprio sentire,in base a quello che loro hanno vissuto e stanno vivendo. E che appunto, certe storie particolari vengono elaborate sicuramente dentro la persona stessa, può essere un genitore, un figlio etc.. . 
Il forum spesso è un contraltare che serve  oltre che a discutere, leggere opinioni diverse, sfogarsi, una maniera per guardarsi attraverso il parere di altri. 

Se poi dobbiamo andare a discutere basandoci e amplificando tutto, ma tutto tutto, cominciate a dirmi perchè anche in questo momento qualche bambino nel mondo sta morendo di fame, viene ucciso, violentato, ed io me ne sto qua bello seduto a chiacchierare con voi. Vogliamo amplificare? La realtà nella nuda e cruda verità si fa vivendola non certo amplificandola, e naturalmente certe vicende si risolvono perchè abbiamo la capacità o di saperci comportare nella maniera giusta, o di porre quei rimedi a quei comportamenti sbagliati avuti. Che poi, per come si nota, la maniera giusta è soggettiva..! ed i rimedi pure. Almeno quasi sempre secondo me. E beato chi ha la capacità di essere sempre sicuro delle proprie scelte.


----------

